# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الفقه وأصوله >  مسابقة المواريث

## خالد سالم باوزير

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

الحمد لله وكفى .. وصلاة وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى .. أما بعد :

فهذه مسابقة لمدارسة علم هو من أشرف العلوم لأن الله عز وجل هو الذي وضعه وتكفل به , وكذلك فيه تنشيط للأذهان وتحريك للعقول وتنمية للملكة فحري بنا أيها الأحبة أن نتفاعل مع هذا الموضوع لنتستطيع بإذن الله تعالى أن نمر على أبواب الفرائض كاملة فيستفيد الجميع , أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعل هذا العمل خالصا لوجهه الكريم , وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه والتابعين .

والآن آن الأوان أن نشرع في المقصود :

هالكة عن :

أم

زوج

أخت ش

أخت لأب

أخت لأم

كيف تقسم هذه المسألة ؟

لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## كمال يسين

السلام عليكم
هذه محاولة مني حتى أتمرن و لا أعلم إن كانت صحيحة و هي على مذهب الجمهور في تعريف الكلالة و أخذهم بالعول:
للزوج النصف و الدليل هو قوله عز وجل "ولكم نصف ما ترك أزواجكم إن لم يكن لهن ولد"النساء 12
للأم السدس و الدليل هو قوله عز وجل "فإن كان له إخوة فلأمه السدس" النساء 11
للأخت للأم "السدس" و الدليل هو قوله عز وجل "و إن كان رجل يورث كلالة أو امرأة و له أخ أو أخت فلكل و احد منهما السدس"النساء 12
للأخت الشقيقة "النصف" و الدليل قوله عز وجل "إن امرؤ هلك ليس له و لد و له أخت فلها نصف ما ترك" النساء 176

أخت لأب لها السدسو الدليل قوله عز وجل" فإن كانتا اثنتين فلهما الثلثان مما ترك"
النساء176  و السدس تكملة الثلثين مع النصف الذي كان للأخت الشقيقة
المسألة فيها العول 
المقادير هي 2/1 6/1 6/1 2/1 6/1  أصل المسألة هو 6 مجموع سهام الورثة هو 9 و هو الأصل الجديد
فتصبح السهام هي:
الزوج و الأخت الشقيقة 3
الأم و الأخت لأم و الأخت لأب 1

----------


## كمال يسين

أخي سالم نسيت أن أقول لك بارك الله فيك لأن الفكرة جيدة و أتمنى من أصحاب الإختصاص المشاركة و أتمنى أن لا نمر إلى مسألة أخرى حتى نحل المسألة الحالية على حسب المذاهب المختلفة .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

[QUOTE=كمال يسين;133857]السلام عليكم
هذه محاولة مني حتى أتمرن و لا أعلم إن كانت صحيحة و هي على مذهب الجمهور في تعريف الكلالة و أخذهم بالعول:
للزوج النصف و الدليل هو قوله عز وجل "ولكم نصف ما ترك أزواجكم إن لم يكن لهن ولد"النساء 12
للأم السدس و الدليل هو قوله عز وجل "فإن كان له إخوة فلأمه السدس" النساء 11
للأخت للأم "السدس" و الدليل هو قوله عز وجل "و إن كان رجل يورث كلالة أو امرأة و له أخ أو أخت فلكل و احد منهما السدس"النساء 12
للأخت الشقيقة "النصف" و الدليل قوله عز وجل "إن امرؤ هلك ليس له و لد و له أخت فلها نصف ما ترك" النساء 176
أخت لأب لها السدسو الدليل قوله عز وجل" فإن كانتا اثنتين فلهما الثلثان مما ترك"
النساء176  و السدس تكملة الثلثين مع النصف الذي كان للأخت الشقيقة
المسألة فيها العول 
المقادير هي 2/1 6/1 6/1 2/1 6/1  أصل المسألة هو 6 مجموع سهام الورثة هو 9 و هو الأصل الجديد
فتصبح السهام هي:
الزوج و الأخت الشقيقة 3
الأم و الأخت لأم و الأخت لأب 1لكل واحدة منهن .
بارك الله فيكم أخي كمالا إجابة موفقة وأشكرك على حرصك .

علما بأن هذه المسألة قد وضعها الشيخ العلامة عبدالعزيز ابن باز للشيخ شكيب بن العلامة تقي الدين الهلالي وقام الشيخ شكيب بوضعها لي عندما التقيته وأنا بدوري وضعتها لكم فقام الأخ كمال بحلها فهنيئا لك أخي كمالا دخولك في هذا السند المسلسل بالثقات خلا واحد هو أنا أسأل الله العفو والصفح .


لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

هالك عن : 

زوجة

بنت

بنت ابن

أخت ش

أخت لأب

أخ لأب 

كيف تقسم المسألة ؟


لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

يبدو أنني وضعت الشيء في غير موضعه , حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل , لاغرابة فهذا العلم قد زهد فيه ولو كنت أعلم أنه سيلقى هذا الصدود ماوضعته , فأرجو من الإدارة الموقرة أن تحذفه فهذا أحب إلي فعلم شريف كهذا يلاقي مثل هذا الجفاء ثم يبقى هذا عيب وشنار على المنتسبين للعلم الشرعي .



تحياتي .

----------


## كمال يسين

السلام عليكم
أخي خالد,أتمنى أن تواصل بوضع هذه المسائل و لا يهمك كثرة المشاركات ,أنا شخصيا أعدك بالتواصل,و سأنتفع بمسائلك كثيراةلأني أحب طلب العلم كثيرا لكن من خلال الكتب فقط فضروفي العملية لا تسمح لي بحضور الدروس العلمية بصفة منتظمة,و بإذن الله سيكون لك أجر عظيم .و أعلمك أني أعرف أئمة في مساجد الجزائر لا يتقنون مسائل المواريث.
أما الإجابة فأظنها كالآتي
للزوجة الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث
للبنت النصف
لبنت الإبن السدس تكملة الثلثين مع النصف الذي للبنت
و الباقي للأخ للأب
لأن الأخت الشقيقة و الأخت للأب لا يرثان مع و جود الفرع الوارث و عملا بالحديث "ألحقوا الفرائض بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجل ذكر"يكون الباقي للأخ للأب.

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> السلام عليكم
> أخي خالد,أتمنى أن تواصل بوضع هذه المسائل و لا يهمك كثرة المشاركات ,أنا شخصيا أعدك بالتواصل,و سأنتفع بمسائلك كثيراةلأني أحب طلب العلم كثيرا لكن من خلال الكتب فقط فضروفي العملية لا تسمح لي بحضور الدروس العلمية بصفة منتظمة,و بإذن الله سيكون لك أجر عظيم .و أعلمك أني أعرف أئمة في مساجد الجزائر لا يتقنون مسائل المواريث.
> أما الإجابة فأظنها كالآتي
> للزوجة الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث
> للبنت النصف
> لبنت الإبن السدس تكملة الثلثين مع النصف الذي للبنت
> و الباقي للأخ للأب
> لأن الأخت الشقيقة و الأخت للأب لا يرثان مع و جود الفرع الوارث و عملا بالحديث "ألحقوا الفرائض بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجل ذكر"يكون الباقي للأخ للأب.


بارك الله فيكم أخي كمالا وزادكم الله حرصا , مادمت طلبت فأنا سأنفذ وعسى أن ينتفع رجل واحد مثلك - وفقك الله - خير لي بإذن الله تعالى من حمر النعم .
أخي الإجابة الصحيحة كالآتي :
للزوجة الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث .
للبنت النصف لعدم المعصب والمشاركة
لبنت الابن السدس تكملة الثلثين
للأخت الشقيقة الباقي لأن الأخوات مع البنات عصبات 
وأما الأخ لأب والأخت لأب فهما محجوبان بالأخت الشقيقة فهي أولى منهما .
قال الرحبي رحمه الله تعالى :
والأخوات إن تكن بنات ** فهن معهن معصبات 
وفقني الله تعالى وإياك لما يحب ويرضى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن :

جد

أخ ش

أخ لأب

كيف تقسم المسألة على القول بتوريث الإخوة مع الجد ؟


لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## كمال يسين

أخي خالد 
بالنسبة للمسألة السابقة أظن أن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه لا يرى أن الأخوات عصبة البنات 
ووجدت قولا له لا أعلم إن كان صح عنه و هو أنه قال رضي الله عنه" أمر ليس في كتاب الله و لا في قضاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم و ستجدونه في الناس كلهم:ميراث الأخت مع البنات"

أما مسألة الجد فعلى مذهب الجمهور  يعتبر الجد كالأخ  
إذن فلكل واحد منهم الثلث

و أتمنى أن تضع لنا قاعدة في مسائل الجد  و بارك الله فيك

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> أخي خالد 
> بالنسبة للمسألة السابقة أظن أن ابن عباس رضي الله عنه لا يرى أن الأخوات عصبة البنات 
> ووجدت قولا له لا أعلم إن كان صح عنه و هو أنه قال رضي الله عنه" أمر ليس في كتاب الله و لا في قضاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه و آله و سلم و ستجدونه في الناس كلهم:ميراث الأخت مع البنات"
> أما مسألة الجد فعلى مذهب الجمهور  يعتبر الجد كالأخ  
> إذن فلكل واحد منهم الثلث
> و أتمنى أن تضع لنا قاعدة في مسائل الجد  و بارك الله فيك


اعلم أخي كمالا أنه لاقول لأحد بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فقد جاء في البخاري عن ابن مسعود رضي الله تعالى عنه أنه قال : قضى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في بنت وبنت ابن وأخت (( للبنت النصف , ولبنت الابن السدس - تكملة الثلثين - , وللأخت الباقي )) . فهذا نص في محل النزاع , والله تعالى أعلم .
بالنسبة للمسألة الأخيرة فهي من مسائل المعادة بمعنى أن الأخوة الأشقاء يعادون الأخوة لأب على الجد ليضروا بهم ثم يعودون على الأخوة لأب بالإسقاط وذلك لأن المدلي بشطرين أولى من المدلي بشطر النسب وإنما عادُّوهم لما ذكرت لك , يقول الرحبي رحمه الله تعالى :
واحسب بني الأب لدى الأعداد ** وارفض بني الأم مع الأجداد
واحكم على الإخوة بعد العد ** حكمك فيهم عند فقد الجد
وذلك أن ولد الأب يسقط بولد الأبوين , وعلى هذا فالحل الصحيح للمسألة كالآتي :
تستوي للجد هنا المقاسمة وثلث جميع المال ذلك أن مجموع الأخوة الموجودين كمثليه فيكون :
أصل المسألة من ثلاثة إما من عدد رؤوسهم باعتبار المقاسمة أو مخرج فرض الجد باعتبار ثلث جميع المال فيأخذ الجد الثلث واحدا من ثلاثة أسهم , ويبقى سهمان يأخذه الأخ الشقيق لأنه يحجب الأخ لأب وبهذا أخذ الأخ الشقيق ثلثي المال وهذه فائدة المعادة .
الجد 1/3
الأخ الشقيق 2/3
لاشيء للأخ لأب 
والله تعالى أحكم وبالصواب أعلم .
بالنسبة للضوابط فسأذكرها في وقت لاحق إن شاء الله تعالى .
لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن :

زوجة

أم

أخت ش

أخت لأب

أخ لأم

أخت لأم

كيف تقسم المسألة ؟



لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## كمال يسين

أخي خالد
ممكن أن يقول قائل أن حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه كان فيه الباقي للأخت لعدم و جود أولى رجل ذكر,
أما مسألة اليوم أظنها كالآتي:
للزوجة الربع لعدم و جود الفرع الوارث
للأم السدس لوجود الإخوة
للأخت الشقيقة النصف
 الأخ للأم و الأخت للأم يشتركان في الثلث 
و لا شيء للأخت للأب لأن المسألة عالت
مجموع السهام يصبح 15
فيكون نصيب الورثة كالآتي.
الزوجة  ثلاثة أسهم من أصل 15
الأم   سهمان
أخت ش ستة أسهم
أخ لأم سهمان
أخت لأم سهمان
و لا شيء للأخت لأب

لا تنسى أخي من شرح ضوابط مسألة الجد مع الإخوة لأني لم أفهمها جيدا 
و بارك الله فيك

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> أخي خالد
> ممكن أن يقول قائل أن حديث ابن مسعود رضي الله عنه كان فيه الباقي للأخت لعدم و جود أولى رجل ذكر,
> أما مسألة اليوم أظنها كالآتي:
> للزوجة الربع لعدم و جود الفرع الوارث
> للأم السدس لوجود الإخوة
> للأخت الشقيقة النصف
> الأخ للأم و الأخت للأم يشتركان في الثلث 
> و لا شيء للأخت للأب لأن المسألة عالت
> مجموع السهام يصبح 15
> ...


هذا الإشكال لايرد أخي ذلك لأنه يستفاد من الحديث عصوبة الأخوات مع البنات سواء كن لأبوين أم لأب وإذا كن عصبات فيقدمن على من دونهن فتقدم الأخت ش على الأخ لأب أو أخته , وتقدم الأخت لأب على ابن الأخ أو العم وهكذا وهذا بإجماع العلماء إلا ماورد عن ابن عباس رضي الله تعالى عنهما لكن استقر الإجماع بعد ذلك على ماذكرت لك , والله تعالى أعلم .
بالنسبة للمسألة الحادثة فحلها هكذا :
الزوجة الربع لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث .
الأم السدس لوجودجمع من الإخوة .
الأخت الشقيقة النصف لعدم الفرع الوارث أو الأصل الذكر الوارث ولعدم المعصب ولعدم المشاركة .
الأخت لأب السدس تكملة الثلثين .
الأخت لأم والأخ لأم لهما الثلث 
أصل المسألة من اثني عشر وتعول إلى سبع عشر 
وتسمى هذه المسألة بالسبع عشرية وبأم الفروج وبمسألة الأرامل وبالدينارية , والله تعالى أعلم .
ملحوظة : أخي كمالا إسقاطك للأخت لأب يعني معاملتها معاملة العصبات وهي هنا ليست عصبة لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث الأنثى وعلى فرض وجوده فتسقط بالأخت لأبوين على مابينت لك , لكنها هنا صاحبة فرض وليس ثمة مانع يمنعها من الإرث وعليه فإنها ترث سدس المال تكملة الثلثين مع الأخت الشقيقة , يقول الرحبي رحمه الله تعالى في باب السدس :
وبنت الابن تأخذ السدس إذا ** كانت مع البنت مثالا يحتذى 
وهكذا الأخت مع الأخت التي ** بالأبوين ياأخي أدلت 
وفقني الله تعالى وإياك لما يحب ويرضى .
لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن :
زوجة 
أربع بنات
أخت ش
عم 
كيف تقسم هذه المسألة ؟
لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## أم فراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
للزوجة الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث ،وللبنتين الثلثين والأخت مع البنات عصبة لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث الذكر (اجعلوا الأخوات مع البنات عصبة ) والعم محجوب لأنه أبعد قرابة 
فالمسألة من 24 ثلاثة أسهم للزوجة و16سهما للبنات لكل واحدة 4 أسهم وللأخت 5 أسهم .لأن درجات العصبة البنوة ثم الأبوة ثم الأخوة ثم العمومة .
هذا ما أذكره ، مارأيك .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> للزوجة الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث ،وللبنتين الثلثين والأخت مع البنات عصبة لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث الذكر (اجعلوا الأخوات مع البنات عصبة ) والعم محجوب لأنه أبعد قرابة 
> فالمسألة من 24 ثلاثة أسهم للزوجة و16سهما للبنات لكل واحدة 4 أسهم وللأخت 5 أسهم .لأن درجات العصبة البنوة ثم الأبوة ثم الأخوة ثم العمومة .
> هذا ما أذكره ، مارأيك .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

أحسنت أختي أم فراس وزادكِ الله علما وفقها إجابة موفقة ونموذجية فبارك الله فيك .





لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن :

أب

أم

جد

جدة 

بنت

بنت ابن

ابن ابن 


كيف تقسم هذه المسألة ؟





لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## محمد محيسن

للأب السدس ، وللأم السدس ، والجد والجدة محجوبان بالأب والأم ، وللبنت النصف ، ولبنت الابن مع ابن الابن الباقي تعصيبا .
فتصح المسألة من 18، ثلاثة أسهم للأب ، ومثلها للأم ، وتسعة أسهم للبنت ، وسهم لبنت الابن ، وسهمان لابن الابن .
الموضوع جميل جدا ...
جزاكم الله خيرا أخانا خالدا ونفع بكم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> للأب السدس ، وللأم السدس ، والجد والجدة محجوبان بالأب والأم ، وللبنت النصف ، ولبنت الابن مع ابن الابن الباقي تعصيبا .
> فتصح المسألة من 18، ثلاثة أسهم للأب ، ومثلها للأم ، وتسعة أسهم للبنت ، وسهم لبنت الابن ، وسهمان لابن الابن .
> الموضوع جميل جدا ...
> جزاكم الله خيرا أخانا خالدا ونفع بكم .


وإياكم أخي محمدا وأشكرك على تفاعلك وتشجيعك .

إجابة موفقة ومسددة أجدت وأفدت .




لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالكة عن : 

زوج

أم

جد

أخ ش

أختين ش


كيف تقسم المسألة ؟




لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## محمد محيسن

للزوج النصف ، وللأم السدس، وللجد الباقي عن أبي حنيفة ، وعند غيره كالأخ الشقيق ، والأخ والأختان محجوبان بالجد عند أبي حنيفة  ، وعند غيره الباقي تعصيبا مع الجد .
وبناء على قول المذاهب الأخرى :
تصح المسألة من 18، للزوج تسعة أسهم ، وللأم ثلاثة أسهم ، وللجد سهمان ، وللأخ سهمان ، وللأختان كل واحدة منهن سهم .

والله أعلم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> للزوج النصف ، وللأم السدس، وللجد الباقي عن أبي حنيفة ، وعند غيره كالأخ الشقيق ، والأخ والأختان محجوبان بالجد عند أبي حنيفة  ، وعند غيره الباقي تعصيبا مع الجد .
> وبناء على قول المذاهب الأخرى :
> تصح المسألة من 18، للزوج تسعة أسهم ، وللأم ثلاثة أسهم ، وللجد سهمان ، وللأخ سهمان ، وللأختان كل واحدة منهن سهم .
> والله أعلم .


شكر الله لك أخي حرصك واجتهادك إلا أنه لم يحالفك الصواب هذه المرة فقد أنقصت الجد عن السدس بإعطائه ثلث الباقي والمتعين له في هذه الحالة سدس المال لأنه أحظ له من المقاسمة ومن ثلث الباقي , يقول الرحبي رحمه الله تعالى : 

وتارة يأخذ سدس المال ** وليس عنه نازلا بحال

فتصح المسألة من ستة مخرج النصف مع السدس لأن بينهما تناسبا ( تداخلا ) فيعطى الزوج النصف ثلاثة من ستة أسهم , وتعطى الأم السدس واحدا من ستة أسهم , ويعطى الجد السدس لأنه الأحظ له هنا واحدا من ستة أسهم , ويبقى سهم واحد يتقاسمه الأخ مع أختيه للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين , وبما أنه لايمكن أن ينقسم عليهم قسمة صحيحة فنأخذ عدد رؤوسهم بعد النظر بينها والسهام فنجد مباينة لهذا نأخذ جميع عدد الرؤوس ونضربه في أصل المسألة فتصح من أربعة وعشرين لأن عدد رؤوسهم أربعة نضربها في ستة أصل المسألة فيكون للزوج اثنا عشر سهما , وللأم أربعة أسهم وكذلك الجد , وللأخ سهمان , وللأختين لكل واحدة منهما سهم واحد .


والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .



لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالكة عن :

زوج

جد

أربع أخوات لأب 


كيف تقسم المسألة ؟




لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## أم فراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
للزوج الربع لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث ، والباقي ثلاثة أرباع تقسم بين الأخوات والجد لتساويهم في الدرجة بشرط عدم إسقاط الجد عن السدس ، 
إذن المسألة من 24 سهم ، للزوج أربعة أسهم وللجد والأخوات الباقي بالتعصيب ، ستة للجد وثلاثة لكل أخت ، وهنا صار الذكر ضعف الأنثى في العصبات وفي نفس الوقت سهم الجد أكثر من السدس ، 

أما لو جعلنا للزوج الربع ولللأختين الثلثان وللجد عصبة فستكون المسألة من 12 ، ربعها للزوج ،وثلثاها يعني 8 أسهم  للأختين فسيكون الباقي للجد هو سهم من 12 فيكون أقل من السدس ،وهو لا يقبل بأقل من فرضه السدس ,
اللهم اغفرلي إن كان خطأ ،فهذا اجتهاد دون مراجعة والله أعلم .

----------


## محمد محيسن

> شكر الله لك أخي حرصك واجتهادك إلا أنه لم يحالفك الصواب هذه المرة فقد أنقصت الجد عن السدس بإعطائه ثلث الباقي والمتعين له في هذه الحالة سدس المال لأنه أحظ له من المقاسمة ومن ثلث الباقي , يقول الرحبي رحمه الله تعالى : 
> وتارة يأخذ سدس المال ** وليس عنه نازلا بحال
> فتصح المسألة من ستة مخرج النصف مع السدس لأن بينهما تناسبا ( تداخلا ) فيعطى الزوج النصف ثلاثة من ستة أسهم , وتعطى الأم السدس واحدا من ستة أسهم , ويعطى الجد السدس لأنه الأحظ له هنا واحدا من ستة أسهم , ويبقى سهم واحد يتقاسمه الأخ مع أختيه للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين , وبما أنه لايمكن أن ينقسم عليهم قسمة صحيحة فنأخذ عدد رؤوسهم بعد النظر بينها والسهام فنجد مباينة لهذا نأخذ جميع عدد الرؤوس ونضربه في أصل المسألة فتصح من أربعة وعشرين لأن عدد رؤوسهم أربعة نضربها في ستة أصل المسألة فيكون للزوج اثنا عشر سهما , وللأم أربعة أسهم وكذلك الجد , وللأخ سهمان , وللأختين لكل واحدة منهما سهم واحد .
> والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .
> لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .


جزاكم الله خيرا .
الواقع أن جوابي بحسب ما درسته في شرح (الأحوال الشخصية ) للسباعي ، ولم يشر إلى الأحظ ، لأن القانون (في الشام ) لم يفرق بين الأحظ أو غيره ...
وعلى كل حال :
فقد قال ابن عثيمين ـ رحمه الله ـ : باب الجد مع الإخوة من أصعب المسائل ، و كأنه أشار إلى بعض التناقض ـ حسب فهمي ـ في هذا الباب .
وذلك في شرح الزاد .
والله أعلم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> للزوج الربع لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث ، والباقي ثلاثة أرباع تقسم بين الأخوات والجد لتساويهم في الدرجة بشرط عدم إسقاط الجد عن السدس ، 
> إذن المسألة من 24 سهم ، للزوج أربعة أسهم وللجد والأخوات الباقي بالتعصيب ، ستة للجد وثلاثة لكل أخت ، وهنا صار الذكر ضعف الأنثى في العصبات وفي نفس الوقت سهم الجد أكثر من السدس ، 
> أما لو جعلنا للزوج الربع ولللأختين الثلثان وللجد عصبة فستكون المسألة من 12 ، ربعها للزوج ،وثلثاها يعني 8 أسهم  للأختين فسيكون الباقي للجد هو سهم من 12 فيكون أقل من السدس ،وهو لا يقبل بأقل من فرضه السدس ,
> اللهم اغفرلي إن كان خطأ ،فهذا اجتهاد دون مراجعة والله أعلم .



بارك الله فيك أختي أم فراس وشكر لك حرصك واجتهادك إلا أنه لم يحالفك الصواب هذه المرة فأنت قلت : للزوج الربع والصحيح أن له النصف لقوله تعالى : (( ولكم نصف ماترك أزواجكم إن لم يكن لهن ولد .... )) الآية . وأنا على يقين أن ماوقع منك أختي سبق قلم وإلا فلا يخفى عليك مثل هذا الأمر المنصوص عليه في القرآن .


وعليه فأصل المسألة من اثنين مخرج فرض الزوج للزوج منها سهم واحد ويبقى سهم ننظر الأحظ للجد فيه فنجد أنه تستوي له الأحوال الثلاثة المقاسمة وسدس جميع المال وثلث الباقي فلو أعطيناه ثلث الباقي مثلا صحت المسألة من ستة ثلاثة التي هي مخرج الثلث مضروبة في أصل المسألة اثنين , للزوج منها ثلاثة أسهم , تبقى ثلاثة مثلها نعطي الجد ثلث الباقي واحدا من ستة أسهم وهي سدس جميع المال وأيضا لو قاسمناه لكان له سدس جميع المال فاستوت له الأحوال الثلاثة , وللأربع أخوات سهمان لاينقسم عليهن , ننظر بين عدد رؤسهن وسهامهن فنجد أن بينهما توافقا في النصف نضربها في ما صحت منه المسألة  فتصح مجددا من اثني عشر ستة مضروبة في اثنين , للزوج منها ستة أسهم , وللجد سهمان , وللأخوات أربعة أسهم لكل واحدة منهن سهم واحد , وقد تناهت قسمة الفروض من غير إشكال ولاغموض .


والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .


لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالكة عن :

بنت

بنت ابن

بنت ابن ابن 

بنت ابن ابن ابن

بنت ابن ابن ابن ابن

ابن ابن ابن ابن ابن 


كيف تقسم المسألة ؟




لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء الملتقى .

----------


## محمد محيسن

هذه المسالة غريبة !
سأحاول ...
للبنت النصف ، ولبنت الابن السدس تكملة الثلثين ، ولبنت ابن الابن مع ابن ابن ابن ابن ابن الباقي تعصيبا ، ولا شيء لغيرهم .
ما زلت شاكا في الإجابة ! والله اعلم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> هذه المسالة غريبة !
> سأحاول ...
> للبنت النصف ، ولبنت الابن السدس تكملة الثلثين ، ولبنت ابن الابن مع ابن ابن ابن ابن ابن الباقي تعصيبا ، ولا شيء لغيرهم .
> ما زلت شاكا في الإجابة ! والله اعلم .


بارك الله فيكم أخي محمدا .


الحل الصحيح للمسألة هكذا :

للبنت النصف

لبنت الابن السدس تكملة الثلثين

الباقي يتقاسمه باقي من في المسألة للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين .


فأصل المسألة من ستة مخرج فرض النصف مع السدس , للبنت ثلاثة أسهم , لبنت الابن سهم واحد , يبقى سهمان يتقاسمه البقية للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين ولاينقسم عليهم قسمة صحيحة فننظر بين عدد رؤوسهم وسهامهم بالتوافق والتباين فنجد أن بينهما تباينا وذلك لأن عدد رؤوسهم خمسة وعدد سهامهم اثنان والخمسة تباين الاثنين , فنأخذ كامل عدد رؤوسهم ونضربه في أصل المسألة فتصح من ثلاثين ستة مضروبة في خمسة , للبنت منها خمسة عشر سهما , ولبنت الابن خمسة أسهم , ولبنت ابن الابن وبنت ابن ابن الابن وبنت ابن ابن ابن الابن لكل واحدة منهن سهمان , وللذكر أربعة أسهم , والله تعالى أعلم بالصواب .



لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن :

زوجة

أم

أب

أربعة إخوة أشقاء

كيف تقسم المسألة ؟



لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## عبدالرحيم بن علي الجزائري

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخوة الاشقاء يحجبون بالاب.
فيبقى لنا الزوجة والاب والام، وهذه تسمى بالمسألة العمرية، وفيها خلاف معروف بين الجمهور وبين ابن عباس.
ولكن سأذكر الحل على حسب مذهب الجمهور.
للزوجة الربع لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث.
وللأم ثلث باقي التركة بعد ميراث الزوجة.
وللأب الثلثين الباقيين.
والله أعلم

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> الاخوة الاشقاء يحجبون بالاب.
> فيبقى لنا الزوجة والاب والام، وهذه تسمى بالمسألة العمرية، وفيها خلاف معروف بين الجمهور وبين ابن عباس.
> ولكن سأذكر الحل على حسب مذهب الجمهور.
> للزوجة الربع لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث.
> وللأم ثلث باقي التركة بعد ميراث الزوجة.
> وللأب الثلثين الباقيين.
> والله أعلم



بارك الله فيكم أخي عبدالرحيم وجزيت خيرا .


أخي هذه المسألة ليست إحدى العمريتين وذلك لأن الأخوة يحجبون الأم من الثلث إلى السدس فهي هنا تأخذ السدس فرضا لوجود جمع من الإخوة وعليه فالحل يكون هكذا :

للزوجة الربع لعدم الفرع الوارث
للأم السدس لوجود جمع من الإخوة
للأب الباقي تعصيبا 
يسقط الإخوة بالأب 


أصل المسألة من اثني عشر مخرج فرض الزوجة مع فرض الأم لأن بين الستة والأربعة توافقا في النصف , للزوجة ثلاثة أسهم , للأم سهمان , للأب الباقي سبعة أسهم , لاشيء للإخوة لأنهم محجوبون بالأب , والله تعالى أعلم بالصواب .




لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن : 
عم أب 

عم أب أب

ابن ابن ابن ابن ابن ابن عم 

كيف تقسم هذه المسألة ؟




لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> مسألة : هالك عن : 
> عم أب 
> عم أب أب
> ابن ابن ابن ابن ابن ابن عم 
> كيف تقسم هذه المسألة ؟
> لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .



مالكم توقفتم أيها الأحبة ؟ هل أصابكم داء العجز ؟!!!

----------


## أبو عبيدة محمد السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
كل التركة لعم أب تعصيبا

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيكم أخي ولكن الإجابة الصحيحة خلاف ماذكرت , بل هي :

لابن ابن ابن ابن ابن ابن عم لأنه أقرب للميت من عم الأب وليس عما لأب فلعله لبس عليك أخي الفاضل .




لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالكة عن :

زوج هو ابن عم

أم

أخ لأم هو ابن عم

أخ ش 

أخ لأب

أخ لأم


كيف تقسم المسألة ؟






لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أين أنتم أيها الأحبة , مالكم توقفتم , الموضوع مازال في مهده ؟!!!!!!!

----------


## أم فراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
اصل المسألة من 6 للزوج النصف وللأم السدس وللأخوة لأم الثلث   ولكن هنا سيحرم العصبة الأخوة الأشقاء والأخوة لأب .
فأظنه يطبق عليهم المسألة الحجرية أوالحمارية 
وإن يكن زوج وأم ورثا *وإخوة للأم حازوا الثلثا 
وأخوة أيضا لأم وأب واستغرقوا المال بفرض النصب 
فاجعلهم كلهم لأم واجعل أباهم حجرا في اليم 
واقسم على الأخوة ثلث التركة فهذه المسألة المشتركة 
فتصح المسألة من 12 للزوج ستة وللأم أربعة وثمانية تقسم بالتساوي بين الأخ لأم والأخ لأم وألأخ لأب والأخ الشقيق .
والله أعلم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته  
> اصل المسألة من 6 للزوج النصف وللأم السدس وللأخوة لأم الثلث   ولكن هنا سيحرم العصبة الأخوة الأشقاء والأخوة لأب .
> فأظنه يطبق عليهم المسألة الحجرية أوالحمارية 
> وإن يكن زوج وأم ورثا *وإخوة للأم حازوا الثلثا 
> وأخوة أيضا لأم وأب واستغرقوا المال بفرض النصب 
> فاجعلهم كلهم لأم واجعل أباهم حجرا في اليم 
> واقسم على الأخوة ثلث التركة فهذه المسألة المشتركة 
> فتصح المسألة من 12 للزوج ستة وللأم أربعة وثمانية تقسم بالتساوي بين الأخ لأم والأخ لأم وألأخ لأب والأخ الشقيق .
> والله أعلم .


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

بارك الله فيك أختي أم فراس وجزاك الله خيرا , حلك للمسألة حسن في الجملة إذ إن المسألة هي المشركة كما قلت لكنك أغربت من وجهين : أحدهما : تصحيحك للمسألة من اثني عشر ولاأدري على أي أساس صححتيها من العدد المذكور , والثاني : توريثك للأخ لأب مع الأخ الشقيق ولعله سبق قلم , إذ إن الأخ لأب محجوب بالأخ الشقيق حتى في المشركة وتأملي كلام الرحبي في الأبيات التي ذكرتيها فهي تدل على ذلك , وعليه فالحل الصحيح للمسألة على النحو الآتي :

للزوج النصف

للأم السدس

للأخوين لأم مع الأخ الشقيق الثلث يتقاسمونه بينهم بالسوية 

لاشيء للأخ لأب فهو محجوب بالأخ الشقيق 

وأصل المسألة من ستة وتصح من ثمانية عشر للزوج منها : تسعة أسهم , وللأم ثلاثة أسهم , وللأخوين لأم أربعة أسهم لكل واحد منهما سهمان , وللأخ الشقيق سهمان , فهذه المسألة المشتركة , والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .




لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن :

زوجة

جدة

جد

أخت ش

أختين لأب

كيف تقسم المسألة ؟




لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أسأل الله تعالى أن يشحذ الهمم وأن يقيض طلبة علم محبين لهذا العلم يعينون على استمرار الموضوع .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

ياطلبة علم الفرائض أين أنتم ؟! أليس منكم رجل رشيد ؟!

----------


## أم فراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
للزوجة الربع لعدم الفرع الوارث ، وللجدة السدس وللجد الباقي عصبة وأظن هذا الأرجح في المسألة لأنه يحجب الأخت فهو الفرع الوارث الذكر .
فالمسألة من 12 ثلاثة للزوجة واثنين للجدة والباقي 7 أسهم للجد ..

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> للزوجة الربع لعدم الفرع الوارث ، وللجدة السدس وللجد الباقي عصبة وأظن هذا الأرجح في المسألة لأنه يحجب الأخت فهو الفرع الوارث الذكر .
> فالمسألة من 12 ثلاثة للزوجة واثنين للجدة والباقي 7 أسهم للجد ..


بارك الله فيك أختي الفاضلة أم فراس, حلك للمسألة لا غبار عليه على هذا القول, والذي رجحه كثير من المحققين, لكن نحن هنا نريد حل المسائل على مذهب الجمهور ليتدرب الطالب على كيفية حل مسائل الفرائض, فتنمو عنده الملكة .

أما حل المسألة على مذهب الجمهور فهو كالآتي :


المسألة من اثني عشر 

للزوجة ثلاثة أسهم 

وللجدة سهمان 

تبقى سبعة أسهم,

ننظر في الأحظ للجد فنجد أن المقاسمة أحظ له من سدس جميع المال ومن ثلث الباقي

الأسهم السبعة لا تنقسم عليهم قسمة صحيحة, ننظر بين عدد رؤوسهم وسهامهم فنجد أن هناك تباينا, نأخذ كامل عدد الرؤوس, فنضربه في أصل المسألة  فتصح المسألة من ستين,

 وبعد التصحيح :

للزوجة خمسة عشر سهما من الستين 

وللجدة عشرة 

وللجد أربعة عشر 

وللأخت الشقيقة بعد المقاسمة مع الجد سبعة أسهم ، ويُستكمل لها فرضها وهو النصف من أختيها لأبيها ، فتأخذ الأربعة عشر منهما ، فيصبح لها واحد وعشرون سهما ، ولن تبلغ النصف . 


 والله أعلى وأعلم .

لا زلتم مباركين أحبتي .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن :

زوجة

أم

أختين لأب

أختين لأم

كيف تقسم هذه المسألة ؟

لا تظنوا أحبتي أنني يئست فإنه لا ييأس من روح الله إلا القوم الكافرون .

----------


## المرضي

الربع للزوجة، وللأم السدس، وللأختين من الأم الثلث والباقي للأختين من الأب

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> الربع للزوجة، وللأم السدس، وللأختين من الأم الثلث والباقي للأختين من الأب


بارك الله فيك, وشكر لك .

أما حل المسألة فعلى النحو الآت :

أصل المسألة من اثني عشر وتعول إلى سبعة عشر

للزوجة الربع ثلاثة أسهم

للأم السدس سهمان

للأختين لأم الثلث أربعة أسهم

للأختين لأب الثلثان ثمانية أسهم

ملحوظة / الأخوات شقيقات كن أم لأب لا يرثن تعصيبا إلا مع الفرع الوارث الأنثى إذا توفرت الشروط وانتفت الموانع, والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

يبدو أنني أخطأت بوضعي لهذا العلم الشريف في هذا المنتدى الذي لم أر من أعضائه إلا الإقبال على المواضيع التي تتعلق بالرد على الشيخ الفلاني أو العالم الفلاني وهكذا, وأحسب أن أكثر الأعضاء هم من المداخلة الذين لاهم لهم إلا التجريح في العلماء وطلبة العلم بدعوى الجرح والتعديل هذا إن كان هناك تعديل, فنحن لا نرى إلا التجريح, ويحسبون أنهم هم السلفية وحدهم!!!!! .
(( أفمن زين له سوء عمله فرآه حسنا فإن الله يضل من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات إن الله عليم بما يصنعون )) .

----------


## المرضي

بوركت يا خالد ، أين المسألة الجديدة ؟

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> بوركت يا خالد ، أين المسألة الجديدة ؟


وفيك بارك البارئ .

هالكة عن :

بنت

بنت ابن 

ابن ابن

أخت ش

أخت لأب

عم لأب

ابن عم ش

كيف تقسم المسألة ؟

بوركت أخي وجزيت خيرا .

----------


## المرضي

> وفيك بارك البارئ .
> هالكة عن :
> بنت
> بنت ابن 
> ابن ابن
> أخت ش
> أخت لأب
> عم لأب
> ابن عم ش
> ...


للبنت النصف، ولبنت الابن السدس، ولابن الابن الثلث

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> للبنت النصف، ولبنت الابن السدس، ولابن الابن الثلث
> بارك الله فيك.


وفيك بارك البارئ .

حل المسألة كالآتي :

أصل المسألة من اثنين مخرج فرض البنت

للبنت النصف سهم واحد من سهمين

لبنت الابن مع ابن الابن الباقي تعصيبا للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين 

السهم المتبقي لا ينقسم عليهما قسمة صحيحة أي أن في المسألة انكسارا, ننظر بين عدد رأسيهما وسهامهما أعني : بنت الابن مع ابن الابن, فنجد أن بينهما تباينا, نحسب ابن الابن برأسين ليكون للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين, نأخذ كامل عدد الرؤوس ثلاثة, نضربه في أصل المسألة فتصح من ستة, 

للبنت منها ثلاثة أسهم

لبنت الابن مع ابن الابن ثلاثة أسهم أيضا وهي المتبقية بعد البنت, لبنت الابن منها سهم واحد, ولابن الابن سهمان, وأما البقية فهم محجوبون بابن الابن, وقد عصب أخته أو بنت عمه, والله تعالى أعلم .

ملحوظة / الذكور كلهم عصبات ما عدا الإخوة لأم والزوج, والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن :
زوجة

أخت لأم 

كيف تقسم المسألة ؟

وفقك الله أخي ومن شارك معنا في مدارسة هذا العلم الشريف .

----------


## خَــــالِد

أصل المسألة من 4

للزوجة الربع 
وللأخت لأم الباقي

----------


## المرضي

نورك الله وفتح عليك أبواب العلم والفهم، وأهل بخالد معنا

أصل المسألة من 12
للزوجة الربع
وللأخت الأم السدس
والباقي لبيت مال المسلمين على قول من لا يقول بالرد، 

وبالرد تصبح المسألة من 5 
للزوجة ثلاثة أخماس
وللأخت الأم خمسان

----------


## ابومعاذ

هلك هالك عن زوجة وسبعة ابناء واربع بنات ثم توفي احد الابناء وترك زوجة وسبعة ابناء وستة بنات ..؟ 

ارجوا المساعدة في حلها ..

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> هلك هالك عن زوجة وسبعة ابناء واربع بنات ثم توفي احد الابناء وترك زوجة وسبعة ابناء وستة بنات ..؟ 
> ارجوا المساعدة في حلها ..


حسنا أخي لكن وضح هل مات الابن قبل أن تقسم التركة أو بعد قسمتها فإن مات قبل أن تقسم التركة فهذه تعد من مسائل المناسخات فـتأمل رعاك الله .

----------


## ابومعاذ

الاخ خالد : تركت لك رسالة على الخاص

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> أصل المسألة من 4
> للزوجة الربع 
> وللأخت لأم الباقي


حياك الله معنا أخي خالدا, بداية موفقة إجابتك صحيحة إلا أنه ينبغي أن تنبه على أن الأخت لأم أخذت الباقي فرضا وردا, وذلك لأن الصورة توهم القارئ بأنها أخذته تعصيبا, فـتأمل رعاك الله .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> نورك الله وفتح عليك أبواب العلم والفهم، وأهل بخالد معنا
> وبالرد تصبح المسألة من 5 
> للزوجة ثلاثة أخماس
> ضابط / لا يرد على أحد الزوجين, والله تعالى أعلم .
> 
> وللأخت الأم خمسان


وعليه فحل المسألة على ما حلها الأخ خـالد, بارك الله فيكم جميعا إخوتي وأشكر لكم تفاعلكم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> هلك هالك عن زوجة وسبعة ابناء واربع بنات ثم توفي احد الابناء وترك زوجة وسبعة ابناء وستة بنات ..؟ 
> ارجوا المساعدة في حلها ..


وصلتني رسالتُك أخي بارك الله فيك .

حل المسألة الأولى كالآتِ :

أصل المسألة من ثمانية مخرج فرض الزوجة

للزوجة الثمن سهم واحد 

الباقي يقسم بين الأبناء والبنات للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين

السبعة أسهم لا تقسم عليهم قسمة صحيحة, لهذا ننظر بين عدد رؤوسهم وسهامهم

عدد رؤوس الذكور أربعة عشر رأسا والإناث أربعة رؤوس 

 نجد أن بين عدد رؤوسهم وسهامهم تباينا 

نأخذ كامل عدد الرؤوس ثمانية عشر نضربه في أصل المسألة فتصح من مائة وأربعة وأربعين

للزوجة منها ثمانية عشر سهما

للإناث لكل واحدة منهن سبعة أسهم

للذكور لكل واحد منهم أربعة عشر سهما

والله تعالى أعلم .

المسألة الثانية :

أصل المسألة من ثمانية مخرج فرض الزوجة

للزوجة الثمن سهم واحد

الباقي للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين

السبعة لا تنقسم عليهم قسمة صحيحة

ننظر بين عدد رؤوسهم وسهامهم فنجد أن بينهما تباينا

نأخذ كامل عدد الرؤوس عشرين فنضربه في أصل المسألة فتصح من مائة وستين سهما

للزوجة منها عشرون سهما

للإناث لكل واحدة منهن سبعة أسهم

للذكور لكل واحد منهم أربعة عشر سهما 

والله تعالى أعلم 

أخي بالنسبة لقسمة التركة سأرسلها لك إن شاء الله تعالى عبر الخاص في وقت لا حق .


لا زلتم مباركين أحبتي .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالكة عن :

زوج

بنتين

أم 

كيف تقسم المسألة ؟

بارك الله فيكم أحبتي .

----------


## عبدالملك الثابتي

الجواب كالتالي:

الزوج: 1/4...

البنتين: 2/3...

الأم: 1/6...

أصل المسألة من 12...

للزوج 3

وللبنتين 8

وللأم 2

المسألة عالت إلى 13..

والله الموفق

----------


## المرضي

نفع الله بك أيها المسدد خالد، وقد صدقت، لا يرد على الزوج، لا يرد إلا على ذي رحم، لقوله : ((وأولو الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض)).
وإلى مسألة أخرى، أما هذه فأنا أشد على حل عبد الملك.

بورك فيكم.

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> الجواب كالتالي:
> الزوج: 1/4...
> البنتين: 2/3...
> الأم: 1/6...
> أصل المسألة من 12...
> للزوج 3
> وللبنتين 8
> وللأم 2
> المسألة عالت إلى 13..
> والله الموفق


أهلا وسهلا ومرحبا بك أخي الفاضل, كم نحن سعداء بمشاركتك معنا, وقد أحسنت الحل أخي ووفقت للصواب .

أسال الله تعالى أن يعينك على الاستمرار معنا .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> نفع الله بك أيها المسدد خالد، وقد صدقت، لا يرد على الزوج، لا يرد إلا على ذي رحم، لقوله : ((وأولو الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض)).
> وإلى مسألة أخرى، أما هذه فأنا أشد على حل عبد الملك.
> بورك فيكم.


وفيكم بارك الرحمن أخي, وقد أحسنت في موافقتك لحل أخينا عبد الملك وشدك لحله في محله .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن : 

أربع زوجات

خمس جدات

سبع بنات 

تسعة أعمام 

كيف تقسم هذه المسألة ؟ وبم تسمى ؟

كان الله في عونكم أحبتي طلبة علم الفرائض .

----------


## ابومعاذ

بارك الله فيك اخي خالد

----------


## المرضي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.

خالد ، جزاك الله خيرا فقد أحييت علما قد طال عليه الزمن حتى اندرس من ذاكرتي إلا قليلا ، فبدأت أبحث في كتبي القديمة وأنفض ما علق بها من غبار لعل ذاكرتي تقتدي بما فعلت ، فتسير سيرا كالذي سرت تنفض عنها الغبار الذي ذهب بما ذهب ، 

أخي خالد أمر الجدات في هذه المسألة حيرني كثيرا، فأرجو أن تكشف حالهن ، وإلا ، فإني أجازف فأقول إن المسألة من 24 :

ثلاثة أسهم فيها للزوجات تقسم بينهم سواء للزوجة مثل حظ الزوجة ( وهو الثمن )
وأربعة أسهم للجدة أم الأم و الجدة أم الأب وهما فيه سواء ، سهمان سهمان للواحدة ( وهو السدس ) ، والجدات الأخريات محجوبات ( )
وستة عشر سهما للبنات السبع ، وهن فيها سواء ( وهو الثلثان )
ويبقى سهم يقتسمه الأعمام تعصيبا

والله أعلم .

----------


## عبدالملك الثابتي

> مسألة : هالك عن : 
> أربع زوجات
> خمس جدات
> سبع بنات 
> تسعة أعمام 
> كيف تقسم هذه المسألة ؟ وبم تسمى ؟
> كان الله في عونكم أحبتي طلبة علم الفرائض .


الجواب قد اجتهد فيه بعد أكثر من نصف ساعة في حالها ... والله أعلم بما وصلت إليه...

4زوجات: لهن 1/8
5جدات 3 منهن فاسدات فيتبقى منهن 2 : لهن 1/6
7بنات: لهن 2/3
9أعمام: لهم (ب)

أصل المسألة من 24

فـ 4 زوجات:3 أسهم
ولـ2 جدتين: 4 أسهم
ولـ7 بنات: 16 سهم
ولـ9 أعمام: 1 سهم واحد

وبالنظر بين عدد الرؤوس والأسهم نجد أن بينها جميعاً تباين إلا الجدتين فبينهن موافقة فنثبت وفق عدد الرؤوس وهو 1.

فيخرج لنا: 4 * 1 * 7 * 9

فنجد بينهم تباين جميعاً... فنضرب بعضهم ببعض ، فيخرج لنا الناتج 252

فنضرب العدد 252 في أصل المسألة 24 فيخرج لنا المصح (مصح المسألة) وهو العدد: 6048

فيخرج نصيب الزوجات: 756 ، لكل زوجة 189.
ويخرج نصيب الجدتين : 1008 ، لكل جدة 504.
ويخرج نصيب 7 بنات: 4032، لكل بنت 576.
ويخرج نصيب 9 أعمام: 252، لكل عم 28.

والله أعلم...قد أكون أخطأت ، فأسأل الله العفو والمغفرة على الخطأ ، وما ذلك إلا لذنوبي ومعاصي.

والله أعلى وأعلم.
محبكم/عبدالملك

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

بارك الله فيك أخي عبد الملك, ما شاء الله تبارك الرحمن, حلك لا غبار عليه على ما ذهب إليه المالكية في توريث جدتين فقط, لكن اعلم أخي الحبيب أن توريث الجدتين اللتين ذكرت مجمع عليه بين أهل العلم , وقد وقع الخلاف بينهم في توريث الجدة أم الجد وهي أم أب الأب وإن علت بمحض الإناث , فالجمهور على توريثها , خلافا للمالكية الذين لايرث عندهم إلا جدتان وهما من ذكرت أخي .

كما اختلفوا في توريث الجدة أم أب الجد وهي الجدة المدلية بذكر وارث فوق الأب كأم الجد وأبيه وإن علت فهي وارثة عند الحنفية والشافعية , خلافا للمالكية الذين يورثون جدتين فقط , وخلافا للحنابلة الذين يورثون ثلاث جدات (أم الأم , أم الأب , أم أب الأب ) .

والصحيح _ إن شاء الله تعالى _ أن هاتين الجدتين الأخيرتين وارثتان , وذلك لأن كل واحدة منهما جدة صحيحة مدلية بوارث ,كأم الأب وأم الأم . والله تعالى أعلم بالصواب . (منقول بتصرف يسير من كتاب الخلاصة في علم الفرائض ) .

والآن أخي عبد الملك حل المسألة بناء على أن الجدات المذكورات وارثات تتمة للفائدة , جزاك الله خيرا وزادك علما وفقها ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين .

محبكم / خالد باوزير

----------


## عبدالملك الثابتي

جزاك ربي خيراً أخي الحبيب خالد على هذا التوضيح الرائع...

جزاك ربي خيري الدنيا والأخرة

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> جزاك ربي خيراً أخي الحبيب خالد على هذا التوضيح الرائع...
> جزاك ربي خيري الدنيا والأخرة


وإياكم رعاكم الله .

----------


## المرضي

هيا إذن إلى مسألة أخرى !

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن :

أربع زوجات 

ثلاث جدات

ثمان بنات

كيف تقسم المسألة ؟


لا زلتم موفقين أحبتي .

----------


## المرضي

المسألة كسابقتها من 24 :

ثلاثة أسهم فيها للزوجات ( الثمن )
وأربعة أسهم للجدات ( السدس ) 
وستة عشر سهما للبنات، ( الثلثان )
ويبقى سهم لبيت مال المسلمين أو يرد على الجدات والبنات،

فعلى القول بالرد يصبح أصل المسألة من 40 :

خمسة أسهم للزوجات ( الثمن)
سبعة أسهم للجدات (السدس + الرد)
وثمانية وعشرون سهما للبنات (الثلثان + الرد)

والله أعلم

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> المسألة كسابقتها من 24 :
> ثلاثة أسهم فيها للزوجات ( الثمن )
> وأربعة أسهم للجدات ( السدس ) 
> وستة عشر سهما للبنات، ( الثلثان )
> ويبقى سهم لبيت مال المسلمين أو يرد على الجدات والبنات،
> فعلى القول بالرد يصبح أصل المسألة من 40 :
> خمسة أسهم للزوجات ( الثمن)
> سبعة أسهم للجدات (السدس + الرد)
> وثمانية وعشرون سهما للبنات (الثلثان + الرد)
> ...


أحسنت أخي, إلا أن حل المسألة لم يكتمل فهناك انكسار على ثلاثة فرق وهم جميع من في المسألة, فأقول مستعينابالله مستلهما منه التوفيق للصواب :

بعد ما آلت المسألة إلى ما آلت إليه ننظر بين عدد رؤوس كل فريق وسهمه الذي أخذه بالتوافق والتباين فنجد أن بين عدد رؤوس الزوجات والجدات تباينا وبين عدد رؤوس البنات وسهامهم توافقا, نأخذ كامل عدد رؤوس من باين عددُ رؤوسهم سهامَهم ونجعله محفوظا جانب عدد رؤوسهم ونأخذ وفق عدد رؤوس البنات ونجعله محفوظا جانب عدد رؤوسهم, ثم ننظر إلى المحفوظات بالنسب الأربع فنجد أن بين وفق محفوظ البنات ومحفوظ الجدات تباينا فنضرب كامل أحدهما في كامل الآخر, ثم ننظر بين ناتج الضرب ومحفوظ الزوجات بالنسب الأربع كذلك فنجد أن بينهما توافقا فنضرب وفق أحدهما في كامل الآخر فتكون النتيجة اثني عشر نضربها في ما آلت إليه المسألة 40, فتصح من 480, بعد التصحيح نعطي كل ذي حقه حقه كالآت :

للأربع زوجات 60 سهما لكل واحدة 15 سهما

للثلاث جدات 84 سهما لكل واحدة 28 سهما

للثمان بنات 336 سهما لكل واحدة 42 سهما 

وقد تناهت قسمة الفروض من غير إشكال ولا غموض, والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم وأعدل وأحكم سبحانه .


ملحوظة / هذه طريقة من طرق التصحيح وهناك طريقة أخرى وهي التصحيح أول بأول إلا أن هذه أخصر, والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن :

زوجة

أب

بنت

بنتي ابن 

كيف تقسم المسألة ؟


لا زلتم موفقين أحبتي .

----------


## دمعة أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخي خالد هذا حل المسألة وبارك الله فيك
مسألة : هالك عن :

زوجة لها ا*لثمن* لوجود الفرع الوارث

أب *السدس + عصبة* لوجود فرع وارث مؤنث


بنت *النصف* { فإن كانت واحدة فلها النصف}

بنتي ابن  *السدس* تكملة الثلثين 
أصل المسألة من 24 سهم للزوجة 3 أسهم
وللأب 4 أسهم السدس + سهم واحد عصبة = 5 أسهم
والبنت 12 سهم النصف
وبنتي الابن 4 أسهم السدس لكل بنت ابن سهمين
هكذا علمنا أستاذنا الدكتور مصطفى مسلم جزاه الله خيرا

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته, مرحبا بك أختي دمعة أمل وحياك الله معنا, وكم نحن سعداء بانضمامك إلينا .
> 
> أخي خالد هذا حل المسألة وبارك الله فيك
> مسألة : هالك عن :
> زوجة لها ا*لثمن* لوجود الفرع الوارث
> أب *السدس + عصبة* لوجود فرع وارث مؤنث
> ...


نعم المعلم معلمكم .

إجابة موفقة أختي دمعة أمل, أسأل الله أن يجعلني وإياك وجميع الأحبة من العالمين العاملين, إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه .

أكرر ترحيبي بك, وأنتم أهل لنا يا أبناء الإمارات .

----------


## المرضي

مرحبا بدمعة أمل في مسائل الفرائض، وبارك الله فيك أخي خالد ... والحل ما ذكرت دمعة أمل ...

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن :

زوجة

أم 

أب

جدة

ابن ابن

عم لأب
 
كيف تقسم المسألة ؟

لا زلتم موفقين أحبتي .

----------


## المرضي

جاء ردي بعد ردك، دون انتباه لما كتبتَ، فعذرا عذرا ...

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> جاء ردي بعد ردك، دون انتباه لما كتبتَ، فعذرا عذرا ...


الأمر سهل جدا أخي, لا عليك .

----------


## المرضي

أصل المسألة من 24 :

ثلاثة أسهم للزجة (ثمن)
أربعة أسهم للأم (سدس)
أربعة أسهم للأب(سدس)
ثلاثة عشر سهما لابن الابن (عاصب)

والله أعلم

----------


## دمعة أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
زوجة الثمن لوجود فرع وارث

أم السدس لوجود الفرع الوارث

أب السدس لوجزد الفرع الوارث المذكر

جدة محجوبة بالأم

ابن ابن عصبة الباقي

عم لأب محجوب 
 المسألة من 24 سهم
3 للزوجة
اربعة لكل من الأم والأب
و17 سهم لابن الابن

----------


## عبدالملك الثابتي

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> زوجة الثمن لوجود فرع وارث
> أم السدس لوجود الفرع الوارث
> أب السدس لوجزد الفرع الوارث المذكر
> جدة محجوبة بالأم
> ابن ابن عصبة الباقي
> عم لأب محجوب 
> المسألة من 24 سهم
> ...


دمعة أمل أشكر لك حلك الرائع ، إلا أنك أخطأت خطأ بسيط...

وهو أن لابن الابن 13 سهم... لأنك لم تحسب 4 أسهم للأب ... فجمعتها لابن الابن...

ولك وافر حبي وتقديري...

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> أصل المسألة من 24 :
> ثلاثة أسهم للزجة (ثمن)
> أربعة أسهم للأم (سدس)
> أربعة أسهم للأب(سدس)
> ثلاثة عشر سهما لابن الابن (عاصب)
> والله أعلم


أحسننت وبارك الله فيك, لكن ينبغي أن تنبه على أن الجدة محجوبة بالأم وأن العم لأب محجوب بجهة الأبوة والبنوة, والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> دمعة أمل أشكر لك حلك الرائع ، إلا أنك أخطأت خطأ بسيط...
> وهو أن لابن الابن 13 سهم... لأنك لم تحسب 4 أسهم للأب ... فجمعتها لابن الابن...
> ولك وافر حبي وتقديري...


أحسنت وبارك الله فيك, استدراكك للحل في محله .

أشكر لكم أحبتي تفاعلكم وإثراءكم للموضوع .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

ماتت عن: 
- أم
-زوج
- بنتين
- جد
- أخ لأب

كيف تقسم المسألة ؟


لا زلتم مباركين يا طلبة علم الفرائض ويا أعضاء منتدى الألوكة .

----------


## دمعة أمل

ماتت عن: 
- أم السدس لوجود الفرع الوارث
-زوج الربع لوجود الفرع الوارث
- بنتين الثلثين { فإن كن فوق اثنتين فلهن ثلثا ما ترك}
- جد السدس + عصبة لوجود الفرع الوارث المؤنث
- أخ لأب حجب بالجد
أصل المسألة 12
للأم سهمين
الزوج 3 أسهم
والبنتين 8 أسهم
الجد 2سهمين ولا يبقى له شيء تعصيبا
لاشي للأخوة لأب بسبب الحجب
هذا والله أعلم
وجزاكــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـم الله خيرا 

تعول المسألة 15
كيف تقسم المسألة ؟

----------


## المرضي

بارك الله فيكما، دمتم موفقين :
للأم السدس
للزوج الربع
للبنتين الثلثان
للجد السدس
الأخ لأب عاصب

أصل المسألة من 12
للأم سهمان
للزوج ثلاثة أسهم
للبنتين ثمانية أسهم
للجد سهمان
للأخ لأب سهم

والله أعلم

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

هذا هو الحل الصحيح للمسألة على القول بتوريث الإخوة مع الجد :

رب يسر بخير

الأم لها السدس لوجود الفرع الوارث

الزوج له الربع لوجود الفرع الوارث 

البنتان لهن الثلثان لوجود المشاركة وعدم المعصب.

أصل المسألة من اثني عشر سهمان للأم , وثلاثة أسهم للزوج , وثمانية أسهم للبنتين .

ويتعين للجد السدس والحالة هذه لاستغراق أصحاب الفروض التركة ويسقط الأخ لأب وتعول المسألة إلى خمسة عشر , والله تعالى أعلم بالصواب .

ملحوظة / الأخت دمعة أمل حلها مشابه تماما للحل الصحيح إلا أنها جعلت الأخ محجوبا بالجد, وهذا صحيح على القول بعدم توريثهم معه, ونحن نحل المسائل على مذهب الجمهور وهم يقولون بتوريث الإخوة مع الجد فلينتبه إلى هذا, والله ولي التوفيق .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هلك هالك أو هالكة عن :
ابن بنت
أم
بنت
بنت ابن

بارك الله فيكم أحبتي .

----------


## المرضي

> ملحوظة / الأخت دمعة أمل حلها مشابه تماما للحل الصحيح إلا أنها جعلت الأخ محجوبا بالجد, وهذا صحيح على القول بعدم توريثهم معه, ونحن نحل المسائل على مذهب الجمهور وهم يقولون بتوريث الإخوة مع الجد فلينتبه إلى هذا, والله ولي التوفيق .


بارك الله فيكما ونفع بكما، من الذي حجب الإخوة بالجد ؟

بورك فيكم.

----------


## المرضي

ابن بنت : حالتان
أم : لها السدس
بنت : النصف
بنت ابن : السدس تملة للثلثين
ويبقى سدس لبيت مال المسلمين، أو يعطى لابن البنت لأنه من ذوي الأرحام، وعلى هذا الأخير تكون المسألة من ستة
سهم لابن البنت
سهم للأم
ثلاثة أسهم للبنت
سهم لبنت الابن

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> ابن بنت : حالتان
> أم : لها السدس
> بنت : النصف
> بنت ابن : السدس تملة للثلثين
> ويبقى سدس لبيت مال المسلمين، أو يعطى لابن البنت لأنه من ذوي الأرحام، وعلى هذا الأخير تكون المسألة من ستة
> سهم لابن البنت
> سهم للأم
> ثلاثة أسهم للبنت
> سهم لبنت الابن


بارك الله فيك أخي, الحل الصحيح للمسألة على النحو الآت :

رب يسر بخير

ابن البنت من ذوي الأرحام فلا يرث والحالة هذه

الأم لها السدس لوجود الفرع الوارث

البنت لها النصف لعدم المشاركة وعدم المعصب

بنت الابن لها السدس تكملة الثلثين 

أصل المسألة من ستة 

للأم سهم واحد من ستة أسهم

وللبنت ثلاثة أسهم من ستة

ولبنت الابن سهم واحد من ستة

وترد المسألة إلى خمسة

فيصبح نصيب الأم وبنت الابن خمسا , أعني : لكل واحدة منهم خمس المال بعد الرد .

ويصبح نصيب البنت ثلاثة أخماس , والله تعالى أعلم بالصواب .

ملحوظة / ذوو الأرحام لا يرثون مع وجود أصحاب الفروض أوالعصبات, إلا الزوج أو الزوجة فإن ما يبقى بعدهما وليس ثمة صاحب فرض ولا عاصب ووجد ذو رحم فإنه يرث والحالة هذه ( لأنه لا يرد عليهما ) على تفصيل طويل عريض أذكره بإذن الله تعالى في شرح الرحبية إن كتب الله تعالى لي إكمالها فقد نزعني نازع من الكسل أقعدني عنه, وقل أن أنجو من سلطانه, والله المستعان وعليه التكلان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> بارك الله فيكما ونفع بكما، من الذي حجب الإخوة بالجد ؟
> بورك فيكم.


أبشر أخي, سأذكر ذلك في الشرح إن كتب الله تعالى لي إكماله .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هلك هالك عن : 

_ بنتين

_ بنت ابن

_ ابن ابن ابن

وفق الله الجميع .

----------


## المرضي

> ملحوظة / ذوو الأرحام لا يرثون مع وجود أصحاب الفروض أوالعصبات, إلا الزوج أو الزوجة فإن ما يبقى بعدهما وليس ثمة صاحب فرض ولا عاصب ووجد ذو رحم فإنه يرث والحالة هذه ( لأنه لا يرد عليهما ) على تفصيل طويل عريض أذكره بإذن الله تعالى في شرح الرحبية إن كتب الله تعالى لي إكمالها فقد نزعني نازع من الكسل أقعدني عنه, وقل أن أنجو من سلطانه, والله المستعان وعليه التكلان ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم .


بارك الله فيك أخي خالد ونفع بك، ولم لم تقدم ذوو الأرحام على الرد، وقد أخذ كل نصيبه الذي فرضه الله له ؟

----------


## المرضي

> مسألة : هلك هالك عن : 
> _ بنتين
> _ بنت ابن
> _ ابن ابن ابن
> وفق الله الجميع .


حيك الله أخي الحبيب خالد،
البنتان لهما الثلثان، وبنت الابن وابن ابن الابن عصبة، للذكر مثل حظ الانثيين

المسألة من تسعة :
للبنتين 6 أسهم
لابنت الابن سهم
لابن ابن الابن سهمان

أرجو أن أكون وفقت هذه المرة ...

----------


## دمعة أمل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
المسألة من ثلاث 
للبنتين 2
وللعصبة 1
ثم تصحح المسألة فتكون من 9
6أسهم للبنتين
2لابن ابن الابن
سهم واحد لبنت الابن
-والله أعلم -

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> بارك الله فيك أخي خالد ونفع بك، ولم لم تقدم ذوو الأرحام على الرد، وقد أخذ كل نصيبه الذي فرضه الله له ؟


وفيك بارك الرحمن أخي الكريم, اعلم أخي أن أصحاب الفروض والعصبات يرثون بالأصالة وتوريثهم مجمع عليه لا خلاف فيه, بخلاف ذوي الأرحام ففي توريثهم خلاف كبير بين أهل العلم, وثمة أمر آخر وهو أن ذوي الأرحام لا يرثون إلا بشرطين :

1 - عدم وجود أحد من أصحاب الفروض غير الزوجين .
2 - عدم وجود أحد من العصبة .

وهذا هو قول جمهور الصحابة والتابعين وجمهور وأهل العلم, ولهذا فإن ما بقي يرد عليهم بحسب أنصبائهم, فهم أولى به من ذوي الأرحام .

ولا يتم حكم حتى تجتمع *** كل الشروط والموانع ترتفع 

وفقني الله وإياك لما يحب ويرضى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> حيك الله أخي الحبيب خالد،
> البنتان لهما الثلثان، وبنت الابن وابن ابن الابن عصبة، للذكر مثل حظ الانثيين
> المسألة من تسعة :
> للبنتين 6 أسهم
> لابنت الابن سهم
> لابن ابن الابن سهمان
> أرجو أن أكون وفقت هذه المرة ...


إجابة موفقة أخي, أسأل الله تعالى أن يزيدني وإياك من فضله .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> المسألة من ثلاث 
> للبنتين 2
> وللعصبة 1
> ثم تصحح المسألة فتكون من 9
> 6أسهم للبنتين
> 2لابن ابن الابن
> سهم واحد لبنت الابن
> -والله أعلم -


جزاك الله خيرا أختي دمعةَ أمل على ما قمت به من زيادة وإيضاح .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

هلكت هالكة عن :
زوج

جد

أخوين (ش) 

كيف تقسم هذه المسألة على القول بتوريث الإخوة مع الجد ؟

وفق الله تعالى الجميع .

----------


## دمعة أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
زوج النصف
ثم ننظر في حال الجد نعطيه أفضل النصيبين إما السدس أو  المشاركة مع الأخوة
وهنا قد تساوى السدس والمشاركة كأخ
جد مشاركة مع الأخوة بالباقي

أخوين (ش) مشاركة مع الجد بالباقي
فتكون المسألة من سهمين
سهم للزوج وسهم للجد والأخوة
والمسألة تحتاج إلى تصحيح
نضرب أصلها بـ3  الجد والأخوين
فيكون الأصل الجديد 6
3 للزوج
1سهم للجد
وسهم لكل أخ
والله أعلم
وجزاااااااااااا  كم الله خيرا

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وجزاااااااااااا  كم الله خيرا


وإياك أختي الكريمة .علما بأن هذا الرأي هو رأي الجمهور وهو المنصور في كتب الفقه .

* إذا وجد مع الجد والإخوة الأشقاء أو لأب أصحاب فروض يخير الجد بين ثلاث أحوال:

إما أن يقاسم مع الإخوة.

وإما أن يأخذ ثلث الباقي.

أو سدس جميع المال.

فأي واحد من هذه الثلاثة كان أفضل استحوذ عليه الجد .
والآن نأتي على تفصيل المسألة :
عندنا : 
زوج :
جد:
أخوان شقيقان:

الآن ننظر أيهما أفضل بالنسبة إلى الجد :


أولا : المقاسمة مع الإخوة :
- الزوج : النصف لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث
- الجد :ع (عاصب)
- الأخوان الشقيقان : ع
فأصل المسألة من ستة: ثلاثة للزوج ، وواحد للجد وهو السدس ، واثنان للشقيقين.

ثانيا :ثلث الباقي : 

فأصل المسألة أيضا من ستة: ثلاثة للزوج، وواحد للجد ( الثلث الباقي ) وهو السدس ، واثنان للشقيقين.


ثالثا: سدس المال :
والمسألة هنا واضحة باعتبار أن أصل المسألة من ستة ، فتوزع الأنصباء كما هو في الحالتين السابقتين.

فاستوت -إذن - الحالات الثلاثة .

والله تعالى أعلم .

ملحوظة / حلك صحيح أختي لكن لم تشيري إلى ثلث الباقي, فلعلك سهوتِ عنه, وجل من لا يسهو سبحانه وتعالى .

لا زلت موفقة أختي الفاضلة .

لا زلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

بمناسبة حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك أتقدم بأسمى آيات التهاني والتبريكات لطلبة علم الفرائض خاصة ولإدارة المنتدى وأعضائه الكرام , وأسأل الله تعالى أن يتقبل منا جميعا صالح الأعمال وأن يعيده علينا ونحن في أحسن حال .

مسألة : هلكت هالكة عن : 

زوج

أم

أب

أخوة أشقاء

وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى .

----------


## المرضي

بارك الله فيكم،  هذه المسألة تسمى مسألة الغراوين للأم فيها ثلث الباقي،
للزوج نصف
وللأم ثلث الباقي
وللأب ثلثا الباقي

المسألة من ستة
للزج ثلاثة أسهم
للأم سهم
للأب سهمان

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> بارك الله فيكم،  
> هذه المسألة تسمى مسألة الغراوين للأم فيها ثلث الباقي،
> 
> هذه المسألة مشابهة لمسألة الغراوين لكنها مختلفة عنها لما ستراه في الحل أدناه .
> 
> للزوج نصف
> 
> وللأم ثلث الباقي
> 
> ...


جزاكم الله خيرا 

أصل المسألة من ستة

للزوج النصف فرضا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث ثلاثة أسهم من ستة

للأم السدس فرضا لحجبها حجب نقصان بوجود الأخوة الأشقاء ولها سهم واحد من ستة أسهم 

للأب الباقي تعصيبا وله سهمان من الستة 

لا شيء للأخوة الأشقاء لأنهم محجوبون بالأب 

والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .


ومن لطائف هذه المسألة أن الإخوة ضروا بالأم ولم يرثوا فسبحان الله الذي وسع علمه كل شيء وله الحكمة البالغة , وهو سبحانه أعلم بمصالح عباده , (( لايسأل عما يفعل وهم يسألون )) .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هلك هالك عن : 

بنت

بنت ابن

ابن ابن ابن

وفق الله تعالى الجميع .

----------


## دمعة أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
 هذا حل المسألة مستعينا بالله
مات عن:
بنت لها النصف

بنت ابن السدس تكملة الثلثين

ابن ابن ابن عصبة الباقي
أصل المسالة من 6 أسهم
وبنت الابن سهم واحد
وابن ابن الابن الباقي سهمين
والله أعلــــــــــــ  م
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> هذا حل المسألة مستعينا بالله
> مات عن:
> بنت لها النصف
> بنت ابن السدس تكملة الثلثين
> ابن ابن ابن عصبة الباقي
> أصل المسالة من 6 أسهم
> البنت لها ثلاثة أسهم
> ...


أحسنت الحل أخي وبارك الله فيك, وأعتذر سابقا عن ندائك بصيغة المؤنثة فقد كنت أحسبك أنثى .
أكرر اعتذاري .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

هلك هالك عن :
بنتين

بنت ابن

أختين لأم 

أخ شقيق

كيف تقسم المسألة ؟

لا زلتم مباركين أحبتي .

----------


## المرضي

> جزاكم الله خيرا 
> أصل المسألة من ستة
> للزوج النصف فرضا لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث ثلاثة أسهم من ستة
> للأم السدس فرضا لحجبها حجب نقصان بوجود الأخوة الأشقاء ولها سهم واحد من ستة أسهم 
> للأب الباقي تعصيبا وله سهمان من الستة 
> لا شيء للأخوة الأشقاء لأنهم محجوبون بالأب 
> والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .
> ومن لطائف هذه المسألة أن الإخوة ضروا بالأم ولم يرثوا فسبحان الله الذي وسع علمه كل شيء وله الحكمة البالغة , وهو سبحانه أعلم بمصالح عباده , (( لايسأل عما يفعل وهم يسألون )) .


بورك فيك أخي خالد

----------


## المرضي

> هلك هالك عن :
> بنتين
> بنت ابن
> أختين لأم 
> أخ شقيق
> كيف تقسم المسألة ؟
> لا زلتم مباركين أحبتي .


للبنتين الثلثان
بنت الابن لاشيء لها لاستيفاء البنتين الثلثان
الأختان لأم محجوبتان ببنت الابن
الأخ الشقيق عاصب فله الثلث.

لا زلت موفقا في انتقاء المسائل.

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> للبنتين الثلثان
> بنت الابن لاشيء لها لاستيفاء البنتين الثلثان
> الأختان لأم محجوبتان ببنت الابن
> 
> بل بالبنتين وبنت الابن , قال الرحبي رحمه الله تعالى : ويفضل ابن الأم بالإسقاط *** بالجد فافهمه على احتياط 
> 
> وبالبنات وبنات الابن *** جمعا ووحدانا فقل لي زدني 
> 
> الأخ الشقيق عاصب فله الثلث.
> ...


أحسنت الحل وبارك الله فيك ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

ماذا لو هلك هالك عن :

زوجة 

بنت

أب

أسأل الله تعالى أن يجعلنا مباركين أينما كنا وأن يسددنا في أقوالنا وأفعالنا , إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه .

----------


## دمعة أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
زوجة الثمن

بنت النصف

أب السدس + عصبة
المسالة من 24
الزوجة 3 أسهم
البنت 12 سهم
الأب 4 فرضا 5 تعصيبا =9 أسهم
والله أعلم 
بارك الله فيك
وجزاك الله خيرا

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> زوجة الثمن
> بنت النصف
> أب السدس + عصبة
> المسالة من 24
> ...


أحسنت أخي دمعةَ أمل , لكن بالإمكان أن تحل المسألة بهذه الطريقة :

أصل المسألة من ثمانية 

للزوجة سهم واحد من ثمانية أسهم

وللبنت أربعة أسهم من ثمانية أسهم

وللأب الباقي 

وذلك لأن المسألة تصح من أصلها 

يقول الرحبي رحمه الله تعالى : ( وإن تكن من أصلها تصح *** فترك تطويل الحساب ربح )

ولهذا فإن بعض أهل العلم بالفرائض يعد تأصيل المسألة من أربعة وعشرين والحالة هذه خطأ , والله تعالى أعلم بالصواب .

وفقني الله وإياك لما يحب ويرضى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

هلكت هالكة عن :

زوج

أم

جد

خمسة أخوة أشقاء

بناء على القول بتوريث الأخوة مع الجد

وفقكم الله تعالى يا أعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## عبدالملك الثابتي

الزوج 1/2

الأم 1/6

الجد 1/6

الأخوة الأشقاء (ب)

أصل المسألة من 6

الزوج له 3

الأم لها 1

الجد له 1

الأخوة لهم 1

أرجو أن يكون الجواب صحيحاً

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

بارك الله فيكم 

لا تُترَك مسائل الفروض هكذا ، ولكن ينبغي أن يُعلم نصيب كل فرد بالعدد الصحيح دون كسور 

وحل المسألة كالآت :

أصلها من ستة أسهم ، وتصح من ثلاثين

للزوج خمسة عشر سهما من الثلاثين 

وللأم خمسة أسهم 

وللجد خمسة مثلها 

وللأخوة لكل واحد من الخمسة سهم واحد

والله تعالى أعلم .


بوركت أخي وسددت ووفقت .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هلكت هالكة عن :

زوج

عمة

خالة

لازلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## دمعة أمل

رد على مسألة زوجة -بنت -أب



> أحسنت أخي دمعةَ أمل , لكن بالإمكان أن تحل المسألة بهذه الطريقة :
> أصل المسألة من ثمانية 
> للزوجة سهم واحد من ثمانية أسهم
> وللبنت أربعة أسهم من ثمانية أسهم
> وللأب الباقي 
> وذلك لأن المسألة تصح من أصلها 
> يقول الرحبي رحمه الله تعالى : ( وإن تكن من أصلها تصح *** فترك تطويل الحساب ربح )
> ولهذا فإن بعض أهل العلم بالفرائض يعد تأصيل المسألة من أربعة وعشرين والحالة هذه خطأ , والله تعالى أعلم بالصواب .
> وفقني الله وإياك لما يحب ويرضى .


الأصل 24 جاء من نصيب الأب السدس مع الثمن
فإذا كان الأصل 8  فكيف ستعطي الأب السدس  فرضا 
بارك الله فيك 
ادعو الله لك التوفيق

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> رد على مسألة زوجة -بنت -أب
> الأصل 24 جاء من نصيب الأب السدس مع الثمن
> فإذا كان الأصل 8  فكيف ستعطي الأب السدس  فرضا 
> بارك الله فيك 
> ادعو الله لك التوفيق


نعم أخي , هو كما قلت ولكن تأمل ما قلته جيدا فأنا قلت : والحالة هذه أي في الحالة التي يجتمع للأب فيها الفرض والتعصيب فهو في مآل الأمر سيأخذ المتبقي كله فلا داعي لإطالة الحساب ما دام أنها تصح من أصلها , وهذا ما علمنيه شيخي الشنقيطي وهو معلوم لدى علماء الفرائض , ولاحظ أخي أنني لم أخطأ إجابتك وإنما ذكرت لك الأولى ونقلت لك عن بعض أهل العلم أنهم يعتبرونها خطأ لأن المطلوب في علم الفرائض الاختصار وترك التطويل , وما نقلته لك هو ما نقله لي شيخي الفاضل المربي / محمد الشنقيطي , وفقني الله تعالى وإياك لما يحب وترضى .

----------


## دمعة أمل

الأخ خالد سالم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
جزاك الله خيرا وبارك الله فيك
الأمر واحد
إنــــــ أحبك في الله ــــــــي
أما مسألتك الجديدة
زوج النصف
العمة والخالة النصف
وبماأن العمة تأخذمكان الأب ثلثا الباقي 
والخالة مكان الأم
والحال هنا كحال العمريتان فيكون للخالة ثلث الباقي
أصل المسألة 2 وبعد التصحيح 6
الزوج 3
العمة2
الخالة1
بارك الله فيك
والله أعلــــــــــــ  ــــــــــــــم

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أحسنت الحل أخي وبارك الله فيك , لكن بإمكانك أن تختصر وتجعل المسألة من ستة مباشرة وتعطي كل ذي حق حقه منها كما لو أنك تحل مسألة العمرية الأولى تماما , وجزاك الله خيرا على حرصك وتفاعلك .

محبك / خالد باوزير

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هلك هالك عن :

أختين ش

أخت لأب

أخ لأب

هذه المسألة توجد بها لطيفة فجميل أن يُنبه عليها .


لازلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## دمعة أمل

> مسألة : هلك هالك عن :
> أختين ش
> أخت لأب
> أخ لأب
> هذه المسألة توجد بها لطيفة فجميل أن يُنبه عليها .
> لازلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .


الأختين ش الثلثين
أخت لأب والأخ لأب عصبة للذمر مثل حظ الأنثيين
المسألة من 3  وبعد التصحيح 9
3 أسهم لكل أخت
سهم للأخت لأب وسهمين للأخ لأب
واللطيفة: لو كان الأخ لأب غير موجود فإن لأخت لأب لاتأخذ شيئا وهو هنا الأخ المبارك
والله أعلــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــم
بارك الله فيك أستاذي الفاضل
وجزاك الله خيرا للتنبيهات الدقيقة
دمنا ودمتم على طريق الخير

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> الأختين ش الثلثين
> أخت لأب والأخ لأب عصبة للذمر مثل حظ الأنثيين
> المسألة من 3  وبعد التصحيح 9
> 3 أسهم لكل أخت
> سهم للأخت لأب وسهمين للأخ لأب
> واللطيفة: لو كان الأخ لأب غير موجود فإن لأخت لأب لاتأخذ شيئا وهو هنا الأخ المبارك
> والله أعلــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــم
> بارك الله فيك أستاذي الفاضل
> وجزاك الله خيرا للتنبيهات الدقيقة
> دمنا ودمتم على طريق الخير


بارك الله فيكم أخي ووفقكم لما يحب ويرضى .

لا زلت على طريق الخير أخانا خالدا .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هلكت هالكة عن :

زوج

أم

جد

أخت ش أو لأب

كيف تقسم المسألة على القول بتوريث الأخوة مع الجد ؟


وفق الله الجميع لما يحب ويرضى .

----------


## عبدالملك الثابتي

الزوج 1/2
الأم 1/6
الجد 1/6
الأخت ش أو لأب 1/2 (فرضاَ)

أصل المسألة من 6
الزوج 3
الأم 1
الجد 1
الأخت 3

المسألة تعول إلى 8

محبكم

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> الزوج 1/2
> الأم 1/6
> الجد 1/6
> الأخت ش أو لأب 1/2 (فرضاَ)
> أصل المسألة من 6
> الزوج 3
> الأم 1
> الجد 1
> الأخت 3
> ...


بارك الله فيكم أخي .

هذه المسألة هي ما تسمى بالأكدرية وهي أشهر من نار على علَم في علْم الفرائض ولكن جل من لا يسهو سبحانه وتعالى , وحلها كالآت :

أصل المسألة من ستة 

للزوج النصف ثلاثة أسهم

للأم الثلث سهمان لعدم الفرع الوارث أو جمع من الإخوة 

يتعين للجد السدس لأنه هو المتبقي 

الأصل أن الأخت تسقط والحالة هذه إلا في هذه المسألة فإننا نفرض لها النصف ثلاثة أسهم 

تعول المسألة إلى تسعة 

الأحظ للجد مع الأخت في المسألة المقاسمة 

عدد رؤوسهم من ثلاثة تضرب في عول المسألة فتصح من سبعة وعشرين

للزوج منها تسعة أسهم

للأم ستة أسهم

للجد ثمانية أسهم

للأخت الشقيقة أو لأب أربعة أسهم 

قال الرحبي رحمه الله تعالى :

والأخت لا فرض مع الجد لها ** فيما عدا مسألة كملها
زوج وأم وهما تمامها ** فاعلم فخير أمة علامها
تعرف ياصاح بالأكدريه ** وهي بأن تعرفها حريه
فيفرض النصف لها والسدس له ** حتى تعول بالفروض المجمله 
ثم يعودان إلى المقاسمه ** كما مضى فاحفظه واشكر ناظمه

والله تعالى أعلى وأجل وأعلم .

لا زلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن :

أم أب

أم أم أم

أم أم أب 

أم أب أب

كيف تقسم المسألة ؟

لا زلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## عبدالملك الثابتي

الله يكتب أجرك..

وكم استفدت بتبيين هذه المسألة السابق حلها..

أما مسألتك الأخيرة:
فلا يرث في المسألة إلا أم أب وتأخذ 1/6 والباقي رداً
وأم أم أم ترث كذلك 1/6 والباقي رداً..

والله أعلم.. وأرجو تزودنا كما عودتنا بالجواب الصحيح من عدمه.. لك وافر حبي وتقديري..

----------


## الموحده

المسأله فيها رأيان
الأول أم الأب تحجب الجميع ولا يرث سواها
الثاني  ام الأب السدس 
وأم أم أم السدس 
والباقي بينهما كلا بنسبته
وأم أب أب تخلل في صلتها جد فاسد فلا ترث في كلا الحالتين
والله تعالي أعلم
ودزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## المرضي

> مسألة : هالك عن :
> أم أب
> أم أم أم
> أم أم أب 
> أم أب أب
> كيف تقسم المسألة ؟
> لا زلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .


لأم الأب و لأم أم الأم سدس المال وهما فيه سواء، والباقي لبيت مال المسلمين أو يرد عليهما
أم أم الأب محجوبة بأم الأب
أم أب الأب لا ترث.

والله أعلم.

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> الله يكتب أجرك..
> وكم استفدت بتبيين هذه المسألة السابق حلها..
> أما مسألتك الأخيرة:
> فلا يرث في المسألة إلا أم أب وتأخذ 1/6 والباقي رداً
> وأم أم أم ترث كذلك 1/6 والباقي رداً..
> والله أعلم.. وأرجو تزودنا كما عودتنا بالجواب الصحيح من عدمه.. لك وافر حبي وتقديري..


بارك الله فيك أخي , بل السدس بينهما بالسوية , والمسألة خلاف بين أهل العلم , والله تعالى أعلى وأجل وأعلم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> المسأله فيها رأيان
> الأول أم الأب تحجب الجميع ولا يرث سواها
> الثاني  ام الأب السدس 
> وأم أم أم السدس 
> والباقي بينهما كلا بنسبته
> وأم أب أب تخلل في صلتها جد فاسد فلا ترث في كلا الحالتين
> 
> هذا وهم منكِ رعاكِ الله تعالى , فأم أب الأب وارثة عند جمهور أهل العلم , وأين الجد الفاسد الذي تخللها ؟!! ولعلك أختي تقصدين أم أبي الأم فهذه ولا شك لا ترث لأنها أدلت بغير وارث وهو الجد الفاسد الذي أشرتِ إليه . 
> 
> ...


بوركت أخيتي ومرحبا بك بين إخوتك وأحبتك .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> لأم الأب و لأم أم الأم سدس المال وهما فيه سواء، والباقي لبيت مال المسلمين أو يرد عليهما
> أم أم الأب محجوبة بأم الأب
> أم أب الأب لا ترث.
> 
> بل هي وارثة أخي عند جمهور أهل العلم وهو الصحيح إن شاء الله تعالى , أما هنا فهي محجوبة بمن ذكرت أخي , وكان القياس أن تحجب أم أم الأم ولكن أصالتها جبرت بعدها , والمسألة خلاف بين أهل العلم , والله تعالى أعلى وأجل وأعلم .
> 
> والله أعلم.


عودا حميدا أخي , وأسأل الله تعالى أن يزيدني وإياك والأحبة المشاركين بسطة في العلم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالكة عن :

زوج

أم

جد

أختين ش أو لأب 

كيف تقسم المسألة ؟

لا زلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## عبدالملك الثابتي

للزوج 1/2

الأم 1/3 لعدم الفرع الوارث

الجد الباقي عصبة

وأما الأختين فلا يرثن لوجود الجد على القول الراجح وهو مذهب جمهور العلماء من الصحابة والتابعين والسلف.

أصل المسألة من 6

للزوج 3

وللأم 2

للجد 1

والله أعلى وأعلم

----------


## فتاه مسلمه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اود المشاركة معكم
الزوج له النصف لانه لا يوجد ابناء 
والأم لها السدس لأن هناك عدد من الاخوة
والجد له السدس
والأختان لهما النصف
وتكون المسألة عالت
ويكون عدد الاسهم 16 من اصل 12
ولا ادرى هل هذا صحيح ام لا ولا اتذكر كيف تحل بقية المسألة ولكنى فقط وددت المشاركة
جزاكم الله خيرا
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## عبدالملك الثابتي

تصحيحاً للحل السابق...

للزوج 1/2

الأم 1/6 لوجود الجمع من الأخوة..

الجد الباقي عصبة

وأما الأختين فلا يرثن لوجود الجد على القول الراجح وهو مذهب جمهور العلماء من الصحابة والتابعين والسلف.

أصل المسألة من 6

للزوج 3

وللأم 1

للجد 2

والله أعلى وأعلم

----------


## دمعة أمل

> مسألة : هالكة عن :
> زوج
> أم
> جد
> أختين ش أو لأب 
> كيف تقسم المسألة ؟
> لا زلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .


الزوج النصف
الأم السدس لتعدد الأخوات
الجد السدس
الأختين الثلثن
أصل المسألة من6
الزوج3
الأم1
الجد1
الأختين4
عالت المسألة إلى9
هنا نجعل الجد كأخ ش فيشترك مع نصيب الأخوات ونقسم مجموع نصيب الجد مع الأخوات
للذكر مثل حظ الأنثين 5أسهم نقسمها على أربع  فيكون هناك كسر
لابد من التصحيح
نضرب الأصل العائل بـ4
9ضرب4 فيكون الأصل 36
الزوج 12 سهم
الأم 4أسهم
الجد10 أسهم
الأختين كل واحدة منهن خمس أسهم
والله أعلــــــــــــ  ــــــــــم
بارك الله فيك    أخانا خالد وجزاك الله خيـــــــــــــ  ــرا

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

بارك الله تعالى فيكم جميعا .

أما الحل الصحيح للمسألة فهو كالآت :

أصل المسألة من ستة

للزوج النصف ثلاثة أسهم

للأم السدس سهم واحد

للجد السدس سهم واحد وهو المتعين له والحالة هذه

يبقى سدس واحد تتقاسمه الأختان 

لا ينقسم عليهما قسمة صحيحة

ننظر بين عدد رؤوسهما وسهامهما 

نجد أن بينهما تباينا 

نأخذ كامل عدد رؤوسهما 

نضربه في أصل المسألة فتصح من اثني عشر

للزوج ستة أسهم منها

للأم سهمان

للجد سهمان

للأختين سهمان لكل واحدة منهما سهم واحد

والله تعالى أعلى وأجل وأعلم .

ملحوظة / حل مسائل الجد والإخوة في هذه المسابقة على القول بتوريث الإخوة مع الجد , والله ولي التوفيق .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 

مرحبا بك أختي ونحن سعداء جدا بمشاركتك معنا , فأهلا وسهلا بك مجددا .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هلك هالك عن :

زوجة 

بنت من غيرها

أخ لأب

ثم هلكت هذه الزوجة عن ابن وبنت فكيف تكون القسمة ؟


لازلتم مباركين ياطلبة علم الفرائض .

----------


## أبو عبيدة محمد السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المسألة من : 8 أسهم
الزوجة: 1 سهم
البنت :4 أسهم
الأخ لأب:3 أسهم
ثم هلكت هذه الزوجة عن ابن وبنت فتكون القسمة ؟
المسألة من : 24
البنت :12سهم
الأخ لأب:9أسهم
البنت الزوجة :2 أسهم
ابن الزوجة:1 سهم
 والله ولي التوفيق

----------


## فتاه مسلمه

> مسألة : هلك هالك عن :
> زوجة 
> بنت من غيرها
> أخ لأب
> ثم هلكت هذه الزوجة عن ابن وبنت فكيف تكون القسمة ؟
> لازلتم مباركين ياطلبة علم الفرائض .


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الزوجة لها الثمن لان له فرع وارث
والبنت لها النصف 
والأخ لأب له الباقى
الاصل يكون من 8
الزوجة لها 1 والبنت لها 4 والأخ لأب له 3
ونصيب الزوجة يقسم للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين  فالابن له 2/3 والبنت لها 1/3 من الواحد الصحيح فيكون الاصل من 3 للابن 2 والبنت 1 
والله أعلى وأعلم
وجزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## دمعة أمل

> بارك الله تعالى فيكم جميعا .
> أما الحل الصحيح للمسألة فهو كالآت :
> أصل المسألة من ستة
> للزوج النصف ثلاثة أسهم
> للأم السدس سهم واحد
> للجد السدس سهم واحد وهو المتعين له والحالة هذه
> يبقى سدس واحد تتقاسمه الأختان 
> لا ينقسم عليهما قسمة صحيحة
> ننظر بين عدد رؤوسهما وسهامهما 
> ...


بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
لماذا لم تعامل الأختان هنا معاملة الأكدرية؟
أرجو منك الإيضاح أكثر

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيرا
> لماذا لم تعامل الأختان هنا معاملة الأكدرية؟
> أرجو منك الإيضاح أكثر


بارك الله فيكم أخي الحبيب , مسألة الأكدرية ليست لها إلا صورة واحدة , وتأمل أبيات الرحبي التي أرفقتها آخر المسألة , والله الهادي إلى سواء الصراط .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> بارك الله تعالى فيكم جميعا .
> للجد السدس سهم واحد وهو المتعين له والحالة هذه مع المقاسمة فيستوي له الأمران المقاسمة وسدس جميع المال , والله تعالى أعلم .


محبكم في الله تعالى / خالد بن سالم باوزير

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هلك هالك عن :

زوجة 

بنت من غيرها

أخ لأب

ثم هلكت هذه الزوجة عن ابن وبنت فكيف تكون القسمة ؟

هذه المسألة من مسائل المناسخات : سميت بذلك لأن أحد الورثة قد مات قبل أن توزع التركة ، فتجري القسمة بحسب أنصبة ورثته من حيث قبول القسمة والتوزيع على الورثة التاليين ، ومسألتنا هذه تُحل كالتالي :

أصل المسألة من ثمانية 

للزوجة سهم واحد من الثمانية 

للبنت النصف فرضا أربعة أسهم 

للأخ لأب الباقي تعصيبا وهو ثلاثة أسهم 

فلما ماتت الزوجة قبل القسمة قسم ميراثها وهو السهم الواحد على ابنها وبنتها على النحو الآت :

أصل المسألة من ثلاثة

للابن سهمان 

وللبنت سهم واحد

بعد ذلك ننظر بين سهم الأم التي هي الزوجة في المسألة الأولى وأصل مسألتها بالتوافق والتباين فنجد أن بينهما تباينا فنأخذ سهمها في مسألة المتوفى الأول الذي هو الزوج كاملا ونجعله جزء السهم لمسألتها فوق أصل المسألة , ثم نأخذ أصل مسألتها كاملا ونضربه في أصل مسألة المتوفى الأول ( 8 × 3 ) وهذا هو جزء السهم ( 3 ) لمسألة المتوفى , فتصح المسألة بعد التصحيح من أربعة وعشرين سهما ، توزع كالتالي : 

للبنت اثنا عشر سهما 

للأخ لأب تسعة أسهم

لابن الزوجة سهمان 

لبنت الزوجة سهم واحد 

والله أعلى وأجل وأحكم وأعلم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك أو هالكة عن :

أم 

أخت لغير أم

جد

هذه المسألة من لطائف مسائل الفرائض , بم تلقب ؟


لا زلتم موفقين أحبتي .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> مسألة : هالك أو هالكة عن :
> أم 
> أخت لغير أم
> جد
> هذه المسألة من لطائف مسائل الفرائض , بم تلقب ؟
> لا زلتم موفقين أحبتي .


مالذي حدث أحبتي ؟ هل مللتم ؟ احذروا الملل أحبتي فهو داء عضال !!

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> مسألة : هالك أو هالكة عن :
> أم
> أخت لغير أم
> جد
> هذه المسألة من لطائف مسائل الفرائض , بم تلقب ؟
> لا زلتم موفقين أحبتي .


هذا حلها على مذهب الجمهور 

أم : لها الثلث

أخت ش مع الجد :عصبة للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين 

أصل المسألة من 3 وتصح من 9

للأم 3

والجد 4

والأخت ش 2

والله تعالى أعلم

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

هالكة عن :

زوج 

أم 

جد 

أخت ش 

أخت لأب

لا زلتم موفقين أحبتي .

----------


## دمعة أمل

هالكة عن :

زوج النصف

أم السدس

جد الجد السدس أو المقاسمة

أخت ش الباقي إلى النصف

أخت لأب لاتأخذ شيء
أصل المسألة 6
الزوج3
الأم1
الجد1
الأخت ش1
الأخت لأب ليس لها شيء
والله أعلــــــــــــ  ــــــم
دمتم ودمنا على الخير

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

بارك الله فيك أخي وقد أحسنت حل المسألة , إلا لو أنك قلت : الأخت لها النصف فرضا والحالة هذه , وعندما قسمت قلت : ويبقى سهم واحد الأصل أن تشترك فيه الأختان ولكن لما كان حق الأخت الشقيقة هنا النصف فرضا فإنها تأخذه من الأخت لأب ولكنها لن تبلغه ولن تبلغ إلا السدس والحالة هذه , لو قلت كذا لكان أوضح , ولكن المقصود أن الحل صحيح والحمد لله .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هلك عن :

زوجة

بنتين 

جدة 

جد 

أخوين شقيقين 

على القول بتوريث الجد ..

لا زلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أين أنتم يا طلبة علم الفرائض ؟!!

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أحبتي : المرضي , عبدالملك الثابتي , دمعة أمل , فتاة مسلمة , الموحدة , وغيرهم أين أنتم ؟!! لم توقفتم عن الموضوع ؟!!

----------


## دمعة أمل

زوجة الثمن

بنتين الثلثين

جدة السدس

جد السدس ( يعطى الأفضل السدس أو ثلث الباقي او المقاسمة)

أخوين شقيقين الباقي 
الأصل 24
3أسهم للزوجة
16 سهم للبنتين
4للجدة
4للجد
لاشيء للأخوة
المسألة تعول إلى27
والله أعلــــــــــــ  ــــــــــ ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــم
دمتم ودمنا على طريق الخير

----------


## دمعة أمل

بتاريخ 18-12-2008صباحا
تم حلها لكن يظهر إنني لم اعتمد المشاركة

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> زوجة الثمن
> بنتين الثلثين
> جدة السدس
> جد السدس ( يعطى الأفضل السدس أو ثلث الباقي او المقاسمة)
> 
>  والمتعين له هنا السدس , إذ إن المتبقي بعد ذوي الفروض أقل من السدس وهو ليس عنه نازلا بحال , والله تعالى أعلم .
> 
> أخوين شقيقين الباقي 
> الأصل 24
> ...



بارك الله فيك أخي وزادك بسطة في العلم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هلك هالك عن :

ثلاث عمات متفرقات 

كيف تقسم هذه المسألة ؟


لله دركم ياطلبة علم الفرائض .

----------


## قبس

وضح أخي مقصدك من متفرقات 
فالعمات لا يرثن 
فيرد المال الى بيت المال.

----------


## أبو عبيدة محمد السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 



> مسألة : هلك هالك عن :
> 
> ثلاث عمات متفرقات 
> 
> كيف تقسم هذه المسألة ؟


على القول بتوريث ذوي الأرحام وهو مذهب الحنابلة والحنفية

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

متفرقات : أي عمة ش , لأب , لأم , والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## أبو عبيدة محمد السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
المسألة من :5        (المسألة فيها رد)
عمة ش :3    فرضا وردا
عمة لأب :1  فرضا وردا
عمة لأم:1    فرضا وردا
والله  الموفق

----------


## قبس

أخ عبيدة كيف تفرض للعمات وليس لهن فرض مقدر شرعا 
لا يرثن فلسن  صاحبات فرض ولا هنَّ من ذوي الأرحام.

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> أخ عبيدة كيف تفرض للعمات وليس لهن فرض مقدر شرعا 
> لا يرثن فلسن  صاحبات فرض ولا هنَّ من ذوي الأرحام.


بارك الله فيك أخي , بل العمات من ذوي الأرحام وينزلون منزلة الأب , وإذا كن متفرقات فإن المال يقسم كما لو أن الميت مات عنهن كما رأيت في حل الأستاذ أبي عبيدة , والله تعالى أعلم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> المسألة من :5        (المسألة فيها رد)
> 
> المسألة من ستة وترد إلى خمسة 
> 
> عمة ش :3    فرضا وردا
> عمة لأب :1  فرضا وردا
> عمة لأم:1    فرضا وردا
> والله  الموفق


أحسنت حلا أخي أبا عبيدة بارك الله فيك .

----------


## أبو عبيدة محمد السلفي

> فلسن صاحبات فرض ولا هنَّ من ذوي الأرحام.


أخي الكريم قبس لعلك وهمت بل العمات من ذوي الأرحام هن ينزلن منزلة الأب
انظر :الفوائد الشنشورية ص 220 و التحقيقات المرضية للشيخ صالح الفوزان ص 262

----------


## أبو عبيدة محمد السلفي

شكرا لك أخي خالد سالم   و بارك الله فيك . 
واصل في سرد المسائل وصلك الله برحمته
وفق الله الجميع

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالكة عن :

زوج

بنت

بنت ابن

أخت لأب

أخت لأم

ابن أخ ش

كيف تقسم هذه المسألة بارك الله فيكم ؟

----------


## أبو عبيدة محمد السلفي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
المسألة من :12 
زوج :3
بنت:6
بنت ابن:2
أخت لأب: /
أخت لأم:/
ابن أخ ش:1
و الله الموفق

----------


## دمعة أمل

> مسألة : هالكة عن :
> زوج
> بنت
> بنت ابن
> أخت لأب
> أخت لأم
> ابن أخ ش
> كيف تقسم هذه المسألة بارك الله فيكم ؟


الزوج الربع
البنت النصف
بنت ابن السدس
أخت لأب عصبة اجعلوا الأخوات مع البنات عصبات
أخت لأم محجوبة بالفرع الوارث
ابن أخ ش محجوب بالعصبة
الأصل12
الزوج3
البنت6
بنت ابن 2
الأخت لأب 1
لاشيء لمن تبقى بسبب الحجب
هذا والله واعلـــــــــــ  ــــم
دمتم ودمنا على طريق الخير

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> الزوج الربع
> البنت النصف
> بنت ابن السدس
> أخت لأب عصبة اجعلوا الأخوات مع البنات عصبات
> أخت لأم محجوبة بالفرع الوارث
> ابن أخ ش محجوب بالعصبة
> الأصل12
> الزوج3
> البنت6
> ...


ما شاء الله تبارك الله , أحسنت الحل أخي دمعة أمل , بوركت وسددت وللخير وفقت .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> المسألة من :12 
> زوج :3
> بنت:6
> بنت ابن:2
> أخت لأب: /
> أخت لأم:/
> ابن أخ ش:1
> و الله الموفق


أخي أبا عبيدة شكر الله لك , راجع حل الأخ دمعة أمل فقد أتى بالمطلوب .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

هالك عن :

جد


أربعة أخوة أشقاء


أربعة أخوة لأب



بارك الله في الجميع .

----------


## أبو عبيدة محمد السلفي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
المسألة بعد التصحيح من :6 
جد:2

أربعة أخوة أشقاء:4

أربعة أخوة لأب: محجوبون بالإخوة والأشقاء

و الله الموفق

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أحسنت حلا أخي أبا عبيدة بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحب ويرضى .

تتمة للفائدة :

الأخوة الأشقاء هنا أكثر من مثلي الجد وبالتالي فلاحاجة بهم للأخوة لأب لأنهم إنما يعادونهم على الجد لأجل تكميل مثليه أو تكميل أقل من مثليه , وعلى كل حال فإن الضابط في الإخوة مع الجد إذا لم يكن هناك صاحب فرض معهم كالآتي :

إن كانوا أقل من مثليه فإن الأحظ للجد المقاسمة .

إن كانوا كمثليه فتستوي له المقاسمة وثلث جميع المال .

إن كانوا أكثر من مثليه فإن الأحظ للجد والحالة هذه ثلث جميع المال .

وعليه فحل المسألة يكون هكذا :

الجد يفرض له الثلث لأنه الأحظ له ويكون أصل المسألة من فرضه , فيأخذ سهما واحدا من ثلاثة أسهم الذي هو الثلث .

ويتقاسم الأخوة الأشقاء السهمين المتبقيين , وبالطبع لاينقسم عليهم قسمة صحيحة أي سيكون هناك انكسار عليهم ولتصحيح المسألة ننظر بين عدد رؤوسهم وسهامهم بالتوافق والتباين فنجد أن هناك توافقا على الاثنين فنأخذ وفق عدد الرؤوس اثنين ونضربه في أصل المسألة فتصح من ستة .

للجد منها سهمان وهي ثلث المال

وللأخوة الأشقاء لكل واحد منهم سهم واحد من ستة أسهم 

والله تعالى أعلم بالصواب .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن : 



زوجة 


بنتين 



أخت لأب


أخ ش



أخ لأم



لازلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## دمعة أمل

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مسألة : هالك عن : 
زوجة الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث
بنتين  الثلثين 
أخت لأب محجوبة بالأخ ش
أخ ش عصبة
أخ لأم محجوب بالفرع الوارث
أصل المسألة من 24
الزوجة 3
البنتين 16  لكل   واحدة منهن8
الأخ الشقيق الباقي خمسة أسهم
والله أعلــــــــــــ  ـــــم
مازلت مباركا في اختيارك للمسائل
دمتم ودمنا على طريق الخير
وجزاك الله خيرا على الفائدة

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أحسنت أخي دمعةَ أمل وبارك الله فيك , وأشكرك على تفاعلك أنت والأخ أبا عبيدة .

مسألة : هالك عن :


زوجة 

أم

جدة

بنت

بنت ابن

أخت ش

أخت لأب

أخت لأم

معتِقة


كيف تقسم المسألة بينهن ؟



لازلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## فتاه مسلمه

> أحسنت أخي دمعةَ أمل وبارك الله فيك , وأشكرك على تفاعلك أنت والأخ أبا عبيدة .
> مسألة : هالك عن :
> زوجة 
> أم
> جدة
> بنت
> بنت ابن
> أخت ش
> أخت لأب
> ...


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الزوجة الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث 
والبنت النصف 
وبنت الابن السدس تكملة الثلثين مع البنت 
والاخت الشقيقة عصبة  مع البنات لها الباقى
والجدة محجوبة بالام
ولم افهم ماذا تعنى معتِقة
فيكون الاصل 24 
للزوجة 3
وللبنت 12
وبنت الابن 4
والاخت شقيقة 5 
والباقى محجوب
والله اعلم

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الزوجة الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث 
> والبنت النصف 
> وبنت الابن السدس تكملة الثلثين مع البنت 
> والاخت الشقيقة عصبة  مع البنات لها الباقى
> والجدة محجوبة بالام
> ولم افهم ماذا تعنى معتِقة
> 
> المعتِقة / هي من أعتقت عبدا مملوكا أو أمة من الرق فإنها ترث ممن أعتقت إذا لم يكن له من يرثه , والله تعالى أعلم . قال صلى الله عليه وسلم لعائشة رضي الله تعالى عنها وأرضاها : (( ... إنما الولاء لمن أعتق ... )) .
> ...


بارك الله فيك أختي فتاة مسلمة .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

تُوفي عن :

زوجة أبيه الحامل 

عم 

كيف تقسم ؟ 


لا زلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## فتاه مسلمه

> تُوفي عن :
> زوجة أبيه الحامل 
> عم 
> كيف تقسم ؟ 
> لا زلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
ستحل المسألة على احتمالين
1- أن المولود ذكر فيكون للمتوفى أخ لأب فله التركة كلها 
2- أن المولود أنثى فتكون للمتوفى أخت لأب فلها النصف والعم الباقى 
والله أعلم 
ولا أدرى إن صواب أم خطأ

----------


## أبو عبيدة محمد السلفي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمل نعمل له ست مسائل
-باعتباره ميت فتكون التركة للعم
-باعتباره ذكر فتكون التركة للأخ لأب
-باعتباره أنثى فيكون للأخت لأب النصف وللعم الباقي
-باعتباره ذكرين فتقسم التركة على الأخوين لأب
-باعتباره أنثيين فيكون الثلثان للأختين لأب و الثلث للعم
-باعتباره ذكر وأنثى فيكون الثلثان للأخ لأب و الثلث للأخت لأب
والله الموفق

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أحسنت حلا أخي أبا عبيدة , زادك الله علما وفقها .

وتممة للفائدة , أقول مستعينا بالله مستلهما منه التوفيق للصواب :

رب يسر بخير

الحمل الذي في بطن زوجة أبيه هو أخ لأب وعليه فحل المسألة كالتالي :

أولا : نقدر أن الحمل ميت فنعطي العم كل المال ويكون أصل المسألة من واحد .

ثانيا : نقدره ذكرا فيأخذ المال كله لأنه أولى من العم وأصل المسألة من واحد .

ثالثا : نقدره أنثى فتأخذ نصف المال فرضا والباقي للعم وأصل المسألة من اثنين .

رابعا : نقدره ذكرين فيأخذان المال كله يقسم بينهما نصفين وأصل المسألة من اثنين .

خامسا : نقدره أنثيين فتأخذان الثلثين والباقي للعم وأصل المسألة من ثلاثة .

سادسا : نقدره ذكرا وأنثى فيقسم بينهما للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين وأصل المسألة من ثلاثة .

ننظر إلى أصول المسائل بالنسب الأربع فنجد أن هناك تباينا بين الاثنين والثلاثة فيضرب كامل أحدهما في الآخر فتكون النتيجة ستة التي هي جامعة مسائل الحمل .

ثم نضرب سهم كل من العم والحمل من كل مسألة في جزء السهم فنعطيهما الأقل , فإن لم يرثا في واحدة من المسائل فلا نعطيهما شيئا , وفي هذه المسألة لانعطي العم ولاالحمل شيئا لعدم إرث العم في بعض المسائل وعدم إرث الحمل في مسألة واحدة , وعليه فيكون الموقوف جميع المال وهو ستة , فإن تبين أن الحمل ذكر أخذه كله وإن كان أنثى أخذت نصفه فرضا والباقي للعم تعصيبا وإن كان الحمل ذكرين أخذا المال كله يقسم بينهما نصفين وإن كان أنثيين أخذا ثلثي المال وللعم الثلث وإن ذكرا وأنثى أخذا المال كله للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين , والله تعالى أحكم وبالصواب أعلم .



لازلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> ستحل المسألة على احتمالين
> 1- أن المولود ذكر فيكون للمتوفى أخ لأب فله التركة كلها 
> 2- أن المولود أنثى فتكون للمتوفى أخت لأب فلها النصف والعم الباقى 
> والله أعلم 
> ولا أدرى إن صواب أم خطأ


أحسنت أختي فتاة مسلمة , حلك صحيح لكن بحاجة إلى تتمة , فلو أردت الاختصار فكان ينبغي أن تحلي المسألة على النحو الآت :

تُفرض المسألة على ثلاث خطوات : 

1 - في حالة الموت 
2 - في حالة اعتباره ذكرا ، ويدخل تحته الذكور والإناث إن تعددوا ، لأنه يحجز باقي المال من أصحاب الفروض ، ولن يتغير ميراث باقي الورثة إن كان ذكرين أو ذكرا وأنثى 
3 - في حالة اعتباره أنثيين ، فيدخل تحته الأنثى الواحدة ، ففرض الثلثين أكبر من فرض النصف 

والمقصود حجز أكبر نصيب له من التركة للحيطة ، ثم توزيع باقي الأنصبة لأصحابها حين استهلاله وتحديد جنسه .

 والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم .

ملحوظة / هذا الحل المختصر قام به أحد طلبة العلم في أحد المنتديات الذي طرح فيها نفس الموضوع , والله ولي التوفيق .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك أو هالكة عن :

أم

بنت

ولد خنثى مشكل

عم


كيف تقسم هذه المسألة ؟



لازلتم مباركين ياطلبة علم الفرائض ويا أعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أحبتي مالي أراكم قد توقفتم ؟!!

----------


## دمعة أمل

> مسألة : هالك أو هالكة عن :
> أم
> بنت
> ولد خنثى مشكل
> عم
> كيف تقسم هذه المسألة ؟
> لازلتم مباركين ياطلبة علم الفرائض ويا أعضاء المنتدى .


الرجاء توضيح توريث الخنثى 
إذا تكرمت علينا
- فيما إذا كان يرجى اتضاح أمره 
-فيما إذا لم يتضح أمره.
وحسب معرفتي المتواضعة:
أولا نورثه على أنه ذكر مرة وانثى مرة
أم السدس
البنت +الخنثى انثى الثلثان
العم عصبة
فيكون للأم 1
والبنت 2
والخنثى2
والعم1

أما إذا حسب ذكر
الأم السدس 
البنت+ الخنثى ذكر للذكر مثل حظ الانثيين
العم محجوب
أصل المسألة6
الأم 1
البنت والخنثى ذكر للذكر مثل حظ الانثيين 5
العم لاشي له محجوب
تصحح المسالة 6×3=18
الأم 3
البنت 5
الخنثى ذكر 10
العم لاشي
الجامعة 18
الأم 3
البنت 5
ويوقف 10 أسهم 
هذا ما أجادت به ذاكرتي
ارجو أن أكون وفقت
حيث تحتاج مني لمراجعة أبحاث الخنثى
والله أعلــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ــــــــــم
دمتم ودمنا على طريق الخيـــــــــــ  ــر
وعذرا للتأخير

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

بارك الله فيكم أخي دمعة أمل .

أولا : باعتبار الخنثى المشكل ( الذي لا يرجى تمييزه ) ذكرا 

للأم السدس فرضا ولها ثلاثة أسهم من أصل ثمانية عشر 

للخنثى عشرة أسهم 

للبنت ثلاثة 

لا شيء للعم 


ثانيا : باعتباره أنثى 

للأم السدس فرضا ولها سهم من أصل ستة 

للخنثى الثلث ولها سهمان 

للبنت سهمان ، تكملة فرض البنتين 

للعم الباقي تعصيبا وله سهم 


** بضرب المسألة الثانية في ثلاثة لتوحيد الأنصبة وجمعهما ، فتصبح المسائل الفائتة بعد التصحيح من ستة وثلاثين سهما 

- في حالة الذكورة 

للأم ستة أسهم

للبنت عشرة أسهم 

للخنثى عشرون 


- في حالة الأنوثة 

للأم ستة 

للبنت اثنا عشر 

للخنثى اثنا عشر 

للعم ستة 


- المحصلة ، يأخذ الخنثى نصف نصيب الذكر ونصف نصيب الأنثى :

الأم ستة 

للخنثى ستة عشر 

للبنت أحد عشر 

للعم ثلاثة 



والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم 



أما إذا كان يرجى اتضاح حاله فيكون الحل على النحو الآتي :


أولا : على فرض ذكوريته .

أصل المسألة من ستة وتصح من ثمانية عشر 

للأم منها ثلاثة أسهم 

للبنت خمسة أسهم 

للخنثى عشرة أسهم

لاشيء للعم

ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــ  ـــــ ــــــــــــ

ثانيا : على فرض أنوثته .

أصل المسألة من ستة 

للأم منها سهم واحد

للبنت سهمان

للخنثى سهمان

للعم سهم واحد

ننظر لأصلي المسألة بالنسب الأربع فنجد أن هناك تناسبا ( تداخلا ) فنأخذ العدد ثمانية عشر لأن الأصغر في التناسب يدخل تحت الأكبر فيكون هو جامعة المسألة , ثم نقسمه على أصلي المسألة فما خرج فهو جزء السهم , نضرب نصيب كل وارث في جزء السهم إن كان يرث في جميع الحالات ونعطيه الأقل إذا لم يتساو نصيبه في كل الحالات وإلا أثبتنا نصيبه كاملا إن تساوى في كل الحالات , فالأم يتساوى فنثبت لها ثلاثة أسهم نرقمه تحت الجامعة , والبنت اختلف فنعطيها الأقل وهو خمسة أسهم , وكذلك الخنثى اختلف فنعطيه الأقل وهو ستة أسهم , والعم نجد أنه لايرث في إحدى الحالتين فلا نعطيه شيئا والحالة هذه , ثم نطرح الجامعة من مجموع سهام من أخذ في المسألة وهم الأم والبنت والخنثى فتكون النتيجة أربعة أسهم هي الموقوف للخنثى , والله تعالى أعلى وأجل وأعلم سبحانه علمنا مالم نكن نعلم فله الحمد والشكر والمنة والثناء الحسن .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن : 

زوجة 

ابن حاضر

ابن مفقود


كيف تقسم هذه المسألة ؟


لا زلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## أبو عبيدة محمد السلفي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
المفقود نعمل له مسألتين الأولى باعتباره ميت و الثانية باعتباره حي 
1/ باعتباره ميت المسألة من :8
زوجة :1
ابن حاضر:7
ابن مفقود:/
1/ باعتباره حي المسألة من :16
زوجة :2
ابن حاضر:7
ابن مفقود:7
يعامل جميع الورثة بالأقل حتى تظهر حالته أو يحكم بموته
فتكون المسألة من : 16
زوجة :1
ابن حاضر:7
ابن مفقود:/
و 8 توقف حتى تظهر الحالة أو يحكم بموته.
و الله الموفق

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> المفقود نعمل له مسألتين الأولى باعتباره ميت و الثانية باعتباره حي 
> 1/ باعتباره ميت المسألة من :8
> زوجة :1
> ابن حاضر:7
> ابن مفقود:/
> 1/ باعتباره حي المسألة من :16
> زوجة :2
> ابن حاضر:7
> ...


بل الموقوف سبعة أخي لأن الزوجة لها سهمان إذ لم يتغير نصيبُها في الحالتين , والله تعالى أعلم .

بارك الله فيك أخي .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة : هالك عن : 

عمة ش

عمة لأب

خالة ش

خالة لأب

أربعة أبناء بنت


كيف تقسم هذه المسألة ؟

لا زلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أين أنتم يا طلبة علم الفرائض ؟!! إن لكم فيه سلوةً عما يجري , فلا تحسبوا انشغالكم به انشغالا عن إخوتكم المنكوبين !!!

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أين أنتم يا طلبة علم الفرائض ؟!! إن لكم فيه سلوةً عما يجري , فلا تحسبوا انشغالكم به انشغالا عن إخوتكم المنكوبين !!!

----------


## دمعة أمل

تقسم كما يلي 
عمة ش تنزل منزلة الأب

عمة لأب 

خالة ش تنزل منزلة الأم

خالة لأب

أربعة أبناء بنت ينزلون منزلة البنت 

أربع أبناء بنت النصف

عمة ش  السدس + الباقي

خالة ش السدس

أصل المسألة6
عمة ش 2
خالة ش1
4أبناء بنت 3

وتصحح المسألة لتصبح من24
للعمة ش8
والخالة ش 4
ولكل ابن بنت 3×4=12
والبقية لاشيء لهم
والله أعـــــــــــــ  ـــلم

دمتم ودمنا على طريق الخير
شغلتنا الدنيا والكد على العيال{{نطلب العذر منكم والمسامحة}}

----------


## هبة الله 12

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> الحمد لله وكفى .. وصلاة وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى .. أما بعد :
> 
> 
> هالكة عن :
> أم
> زوج
> أخت ش
> أخت لأب
> ...


الأم لها السدس لوجود الجمع من الإخوة والنصف للزوج لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث ، ونصف آخر للأخت الشقيقة لعدم وجود المشارك وعدم وجود المعصب وعدم وجود الفرع الوارث ، وعدم وجود الأصل الوارث من الذكور ، والسدس تكملة الثلثين للأخت لأب وسدس آخر للأخت لأم لانفرادها ولعدم وجود أصل واررث من الذكور 
فالمسألة من ستة الأم لها 1 وللزوج 3 وللأخت الشقيقة 3 والأخت لأب 1 والأخت لأم 1
فتعول المسألة من 6إلى 9
والله أعلم

----------


## هبة الله 12

*




 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد سالم باوزير
					

هالك عن : 
زوجة ، بنت ، بنت ابن ، أخت ش ، أخت لأب ، أخ لأب 
كيف تقسم المسألة ؟
لازلتم مباركين ياأعضاء المنتدى .


الثمن للزوجة لوجود الفرع الوارث ، والنصف للبنت لعدم المشارك وعدم المعصب ، والسدس لبنت الابن تكملة الثلثين ، والباقي للأخت الشقيقة تعصيبا ويسقط الإخوة لأب لأن الشقيقة أقوى من ناحية التعصيب والله أعلم .
فالمسألة من 24 ثمنها 3 للزوجة ، ونصفها 12 للبنت ، و 4 لبنت الابن و5 للأخت الشقيقة*

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أخي هبة الله ! إن المسألتين اللتين قمت بحلهما قد حلت من قبل , فلعلك تنظر إلى آخر مسألة في آخر صفحة لتعرف أين وصلنا ؟ والله يوفقك ويسددك , و أشكرك على اهتمامك .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

وهاكم مسألة جديدة أعانكم الله تعالى على حلها :

هالك عن :


زوجة


بنت


أخت ش


ثم لم تقسم التركة حتى ماتت الزوجة عن البنت المذكورة وأم وأخ لأب , ثم لم تقسم التركة حتى ماتت الأخت الشقيقة عن ابن وبنت , ثم لم تقسم التركة حتى ماتت الأم في المسألة الثانية عن زوج وأخ لأم , ثم لم تقسم التركة حتى مات الزوج في المسألة الأخيرة عن زوجتين وأخت ش وابن عم ش , كيف تقسم هذه المسألة ؟


أعانني الله وإياكم يا طلبة علم الفرائض .


لازلتم مباركين يا أعضاء المنتدى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أحبتي لعلنا نواصل ما بدأنا , فإنه لم يبق إلا القليلُ .

اشحذوا هممكم يا طلبة علم الفرائض , فأنتم على خير تغبطون عليه .

----------


## محمد المناوى

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد :
جزاكم الله خيرا أخى وشيخنا الفاضل خالد سالم باوزير فقد سررت جدا لما وجدت موضوعا عن المواريث فى الملتقى 
ومسألة المناسخة تحتاج لتركيز فبارك الله فى جهدكم 
ولما نظرت فى المسألة وجدت أنه سيصبح فيها رد فهل نحلها بمذهب الرد على الزوجين أم بعدم الرد على الزوجين ؟
وجزاكم الله خيرا 
أم أنها لن يكون فيها رد وأخطأت أنا فى حلها بارك الله فيكم

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> ولما نظرت فى المسألة وجدت أنه سيصبح فيها رد فهل نحلها بمذهب الرد على الزوجين أم بعدم الرد على الزوجين ؟


أحسنت أخي هو كما قلت , وذلك في مسألة الأم المتوفاة عن زوج وأخ لأم , وأما الحل فهو على ما ذهب إليه الجمهور من عدم الرد على الزوجين , أسأل الله تعالى لي ولك التوفيق والسداد .
محبك / خالد باوزير

----------


## محمد المناوى

الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد:
أخى الحبيب خالد سالم باوزير إن شاء الله سأذكر الجامعة النهائية 
أصل المسألة 384
البنت 216 سهم 
أخ لأب 16 سهم
ابن 96 سهم 
بنت48 سهم 
أخ لأب 4سهم 
زوجتين 1سهم 
أخت ش 2 سهم 
ابن عم ش 1 سهم 
هذه هى الجامعة النهائية والله أعلم 
وجزاك الله خيرا يا أخى فقد جعلتنى أراجع بعدكدت أن أنسى فبمدارسة العلم يثبت 
وقد كنت أود أن أشارك فى هذه المدارسة من أولها ولكنى مشترك جديد فى المنتدى والله المستعان

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

بارك الله فيك أخي محمدا , كنت أود أن تَحُلَّ المسألةَ بطريقةٍ فيها تفصيلٌ ليستفيدَ الجميعُ , لكن لا بأس , وتعوض في المسألة الأخرى إن شاء الله تعالى , وهذا هو الحل الصحيح للمسألة - إن شاء الله تعالى - :-

أولا : - المسألة الأصلية من ثمانية 

للزوجة سهم 

للبنت أربعة أسهم

للأخت الشقيقة الباقي ثلاثة 

ثانيا : مناسخات الزوجة ، الطبقة الأولى للمناسخات بموت الزوجة وأصل المسألة من ستة :

للبنت المذكورة النصف ثلاثة ( بالإضافة إلى نصيبها الأصلي من أبيها ) 

للأم سهم من الستة 

وللأخ لأب الباقي تعصيبا اثنان 

ثم الطبقة الثانية - موت أم الزوجة ، وهي من ستة ، وبعد التصحيح من اثنين

للزوج النصف فرضا ، وله سهم 

للأخ لأم السدس فرضا ، ويرد عليه باقي النصف ، فيأخذ النصف مثل الزوج ، وله سهم

ثم الطبقة الثالثة - موت زوج أم الزوجة ( ليس بأبيها ، لأنه لو كان كذلك لتقدم ذكره في الطبقة الأولى كوارث ) ، والمسألة من ثمانية 

لكل زوجة من زوجتيه سهم 

لأخته الشقيقة النصف أربعة أسهم 

ولابن عمه الشقيق الباقي تعصيبا سهمان 

ثالثا : طبقة مناسخات الأخت الشقيقة ، وهي من ثلاثة أسهم

للابن الثلثان وله سهمان 

وللبنت سهم واحد 

رابعا : تحديد أصل المسألة العام 

بضرب أصول جميع المسائل في بعضها : 8*6*2*8*3 = 2304

ثم بإعادة توزيع أنصبة المسألة الأصلية :-

الزوجة : 1/8 * 2304 = 288

البنت : 4/8 * 2304 = 1152

الأخت الشقيقة : 3/8 * 2304 = 864

خامسا : نعيد توزيع نصيب الزوجة (288) على طبقة المناسخات الأولى كالتالي :

للبنت : 3/6 * 288 = 144 + 1152 من أبيها = 1296

للأم : 1/6 * 288 = 48

الأخ لأب : 2/6 * 288 = 96 

ثم يعاد توزيع نصيب الأم ( 48) على وارثيها وهما 

الزوج : 1/2 * 48 = 24 

الأخ لأم : 1/2 * 48 = 24 

ثم يعاد توزيع نصيب الزوج ( 24 ) على وارثيه :

للزوجة الواحدة : 1/4 * 24 ÷ 2 ( عدد الزوجات ) = 3

الأخت الشقيقة : 4/8 * 24 = 12 

للأخ لأب : 3/8 * 24 = 6

سادسا : توزيع أنصبة طبقة مناسخات الأخت الشقيقة ( 864 ) ، وهما :

الابن : 2/3 * 864 = 576

البنت : 1/3 * 864 = 288 

والله تعالى أعلى وأعلم 

لازلتم مباركين يا طلبة علم الفرائض

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة من نوع آخر : هالكة عن :

زوج 

ابن مبعض نصفه حر ونصفه رقيق 

أخ شقيق 

كيف تقسم المسألة على ما ذهب إليه الحنابلة رحمهم الله تعالى ورضي عنهم ؟

وفقني الله تعالى وإياكم يا أعضاء الملتقى !

----------


## محمد المناوى

> بارك الله فيك أخي محمدا , كنت أود أن تَحُلَّ المسألةَ بطريقةٍ فيها تفصيلٌ ليستفيدَ الجميعُ , لكن لا بأس , وتعوض في المسألة الأخرى إن شاء الله تعالى , وهذا هو الحل الصحيح للمسألة - إن شاء الله تعالى -


وبارك الله فيك يا أخى إن شاء الله حلى صحيح فقد  ذكرتُ أننى سأذكر الجامعة النهائية وذلك كان لضيق وقتى ساعتها 
وبارك الله فيك قد فصلت الحل 
وتعلم أخى أن علم الميراث يعتمد على علم الحساب فى حساب نصيب وسهم كل وارث وأنا قد اعتمدت على طريقة حسابية أخرى (وكنت أظن أنك تحل بنفس الطريقة الحسابية التى أحل أنا بها ) وخرج الناتج عندى نفس الناتج الذى أخرجته أنت ولكن إقسم أصل مسألتك الذى أخرجته أنت على ستة 



> بضرب أصول جميع المسائل في بعضها : 8*6*2*8*3 = 2304


لو قسمنا الناتج على ستة يكون الناتج 384   وهو الأصل الذى أخرجته  



> أخى الحبيب خالد سالم باوزير إن شاء الله سأذكر الجامعة النهائية
> أصل المسألة 384
> البنت 216 سهم
> أخ لأب 16 سهم
> ابن 96 سهم
> بنت48 سهم
> أخ لأب 4سهم
> زوجتين 1سهم
> أخت ش 2 سهم
> ...


وأظن لوقسمت كل سهم أخرجته لصاحبه على ستة سيكون هو نفس النصيب الذى أخرجته أنا
فالإختلاف فقط فى طريقة الحساب ولقلة خبرتى بالكمبيوتر لم أستطع صنع الجدول الذى أستخدمته والله المستعان 
وبارك الله فى جهودكم أخى الحبيب

----------


## محمد المناوى

> مسألة من نوع آخر : هالكة عن :
> زوج 
> ابن مبعض نصفه حر ونصفه رقيق 
> أخ شقيق 
> كيف تقسم المسألة على ما ذهب إليه الحنابلة رحمهم الله تعالى ورضي عنهم ؟
> وفقني الله تعالى وإياكم يا أعضاء الملتقى !



الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه وبعد:
الذى أعلمه أن العبد المبعض يرث ويحجب على قدر بعضه الحر فإذا كان نصفه حر ونصفه عبد فيرث على النصف من الحر وكذلك الحجب يكون على النصف من الحر (وهذا على مذهب الحنابلة وأراه أعدل الأقوال )
وفى هذه المسألة لو كان الإبن حرا لكان للزوج الربع فلما كان الإبن على النصف من الحر 
فبكون للزوج الربع ونصف الربع أى ثلاثة أثمان 3/8
ولو كان الإبن حرا لكان له الباقى وهو ثلاثة أرباع لكنه فى هذه المسأله على النصف من الحر فنضرب ثلاثة أرباع × نصف فيكون الناتج ثلاثة أثمان 3/8
ويكون للأخ الشقيق الباقى وهو إثنان على ثمانية 2/8
الخلاصة أصل المسألة من ثمانية 8
للزوج ثلاثة أسهم 
وللإبن الرقيق ثلاثة أسهم 
وللأخ الشقيق سهمان 
وبارك الله فيكم أخى الحبيب

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أحسنت حلا أخي محمدا , وتتمة للفائدة , هاكم الحل بالتفصيل :

أقول مستعينًا بالله مستلهما منه التوفيق للصواب :


قلنا : هالكة عن : زوج , ابن بعضه حر وبعضه رقيق , أخ ش .


نفرض مسألتين , نعد الابن فيها مبعضا والأخرى حرا , ثم نقارن بين أصلي المسألتين أو ماآلت إليه بالنسب الأربع , فما خرج فهو الجامعة نضربه في ( 2 ) بالنسبة لمسألتنا هذه لأن الابن فيها نصفان فضربنا في اثنين , وما حصل فهو الجامعة لمسألتي المبعض , ثم نقسم ما حصل من الجامعة بعد الضرب على أصل المسألتين لإخراج جزء سهم كل مسألة , ثم نضرب جزء سهم كل مسألة في سهام الورثة فيها , وما حصل فهو نصيبهم من الجامعة , ثم نجمع نصيب كل وارث في المسألتين , ومن بينهم المبعض , ثم نقسم المجموعَ على اثنين , وما حصل فهو نصيبه من الجامعة , وبهذا تنتهي المسألة , والله تعالى أعلم .


تطبيق : على أن الابن رقيق 


أصل المسألة من اثنين


للزوج النصف سهم واحد


للأخ الشقيق الباقي تعصيبا وهو النصف سهم واحد


لا شيء للابن الرقيق لوجود مانع الرق 


باعتباره حرا


أصل المسألة من أربعة


للزوج الربع سهم واحد


للابن الباقي تعصيبا ثلاثة أسهم 


لا شيء للأخ الشقيق 


ننظر إلى أصل المسألتين بالنسب الأربع , نجد أن بين الاثنين والأربع تناسبا ( تداخلا ) , نأخذ العدد الأكبر ( 4 ) , فيكون هو الجامعة نضربه في اثنين ( 4 × 2 = 8 ) ثم نقسم ما حصل من الضرب على أصل المسألتين 8 ÷ 2 = 4 , 8 ÷ 4 = 2 , ثم نضرب سهم الزوج في جزء سهم الأولى من المسألة الأولى وهكذا الثانية في جزء سهم الثانية , فيكون للزوج 4 + 2 ÷ 2 = 3 , ويكون للابن 6 ÷ 2 = 3 وذلك نصف مايرثه لو كان حرا , ويكون للأخ الشقيق أو لأب 4 ÷ 2 = 2 وقد تناهت قسمة الفروض من غير إشكال ولا غموض , والله تعالى أحكم وبالصواب أعلم .


ملحوظة / يمكن حل المسألة بالكسور الاعتيادية التي تدرس في مادة الرياضيات في المراحل الدراسية , وذلك كالآتِ :


الزوج : 2/1 + 4/1 = 4/3 ÷ 2 = 8/3 


الابن : 4/3 ÷ 2 = 8/3


الأخ الشقيق أو لأب : 2/1 ÷ 2 = 4/1


والله تعالى أعلم .

وسأعرفكم إن شاء الله تعالى على مزيد من مسائل المبعض , وسأكمل إن شاء الله ما تبقى من الرحبية , والله يعينني ويسددني ويجعل عملي خالصا لوجهه الكريم , ويبارك لي في وقتي وعمري , إنه ربي أحسن مثواي , إنه لا يفلح الظالمون .


تنبيه : نضرب الجامعة في عدد مسائل المبعض , فإن كان كما في مسألتنا ضربنا في اثنين مخرج النصف , وإن كان ثلثاه رقيقا وثلثه حرا أو العكس ضربنا في ثلاثة مخرج الثلث , وهكذا , وفقني الله تعالى وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

مسألة تطبيقية لمن أراد حلَّها : هالكة عن :

زوج 

أخ شقيق أو لأب ثلثه حر وثلثاه رقيق

ابن 

كيف تقسم المسألة على ضوء مابينا ؟

وفقني الله تعالى وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى أحبتي .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

واللهِ لا أعلم كيف يسمى طالبَ علم من لا يعتني بالفرائض ويوليها اهتماما ؟

----------


## أبو عبيدة محمد السلفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياكم الله 
المسألة من :4
الزوج :1
الابن :3
أخ شقيق أو لأب: محجوب
والله الموفق

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> 
> حياكم الله 
> 
> وحياكم أخي
> 
> ...


عفوا أخي !

هذا الحل ليس المقصود , أنا أريد أن يكون الحل على ضوء ما سبق , فتأمل بوركتَ .

----------


## محمد الجروان

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
الاخ خالد انا قرات الموضوع على عجالة 
بالنسبة للخنثى الا نتبع الحكم المبال و عليه يتحدد سهمه من الارث

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> الاخ خالد انا قرات الموضوع على عجالة 
> بالنسبة للخنثى الا نتبع الحكم المبال و عليه يتحدد سهمه من الارث


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته

المسألة فيها تفصيل أخي , ولكن ما طرح أخي هو في الخنثى المشكل , وأما إذا حدد وعرف فلا يكون مشكلا , فتأمل أخي بارك الله فيك ونفع بك الإسلام والمسلمين .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> المسألة من :4
> الزوج :1
> الابن :3
> أخ شقيق أو لأب: محجوب
> والله الموفق


أحسنتَ حلا أخي , وأنا كان قصدي أن يكون ثلثا الابن حرا وثلثه رقيقا , فسبق قلمي , آسف .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

هالكة عن :

زوج 

ابن ثلثه حر وثلثاه رقيق

أخ ش

كيف تقسم المسألة على ضوء مابينا ؟

وفقني الله تعالى وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى أحبتي .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أتمنى من الأحبة أن يدلو بدلوهم .

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

يا أحبتي أليس منكم رجل يجيب ؟

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

أين الفرضيون ؟

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

لك اللهُ يا علم المواريث لك اللهُ .

----------


## هبة الله 12

> تنبيه : نضرب الجامعة في عدد مسائل المبعض , فإن كان كما في مسألتنا ضربنا في اثنين مخرج النصف , وإن كان ثلثاه رقيقا وثلثه حرا أو العكس ضربنا في ثلاثة مخرج الثلث , وهكذا , وفقني الله تعالى وإياكم لما يحب ويرضى .


عفوا أخي الشيخ خالد في أول هذه الفقرة قلتَ نضرب الجامعة في عدد مسائل المبعض، ثم قلتَ بعد ذلك إن كان المبعض نصفين فنضرب الجامنعة باثنين، وإن ثُلُثا وثلثين فنضرب بثلاثة .
فبهذه الطريقة لا نكون ضربنا في عدد المسائل بل ضربنا بنسبة الحرية والرق، فبأيهما نصرب بعدد المسائل أم بنسبة الحرية والرق ؟
ولك جزيل الشكر

----------


## خالد سالم باوزير

> هالكة عن :
> 
> زوج 
> 
> ابن ثلثه حر وثلثاه رقيق
> 
> أخ ش
> 
> كيف تقسم المسألة على ضوء مابينا ؟
> ...


لم تحل بعدُ ! والله المستعان .

----------


## عثمان حسن عبدالله

أربعة يرثون دون أخواتهم من هم ؟

----------


## عثمان حسن عبدالله

السلام عليكم
بالنسبة لمسألة الزوجة والأم والأختين لأب والأختين لأم تكون كالآتى:
للزوجة الربع لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث وللأم السدس لوجود أختين فأكثر وللأختين للأم الثلث وللأختين للأب الثلثان وأصل المسألة من 12 للزوجة 3 وللأم 2 وللأختين لأب 8 وللأختين لأم 4 فتعول المسألة إلى 17

----------


## أبو مسهر

مسألة المبعض
للزوج النصف
للإبن ثلث النصف = السدس
للأخ الباقى و هو السدسان
؟؟؟

----------


## ابومعاذ العماني

> يبدو أنني أخطأت بوضعي لهذا العلم الشريف في هذا المنتدى الذي لم أر من أعضائه إلا الإقبال على المواضيع التي تتعلق بالرد على الشيخ الفلاني أو العالم الفلاني وهكذا, وأحسب أن أكثر الأعضاء هم من المداخلة الذين لاهم لهم إلا التجريح في العلماء وطلبة العلم بدعوى الجرح والتعديل هذا إن كان هناك تعديل, فنحن لا نرى إلا التجريح, ويحسبون أنهم هم السلفية وحدهم!!!!! .
> (( أفمن زين له سوء عمله فرآه حسنا فإن الله يضل من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات إن الله عليم بما يصنعون )) .


 هداك الله 
ولاتنابزوا بالألقاب بيئس الاسم الفسوق بعد الإيمان 
فليتك اقتصرت مانت عليه من خير وتركت هذا التعقيب والذي لاأجله حرمتنا من الخير 
فإنا لله وإنا اليه راجعون

----------


## يوسف سطايفي

علم المواريث نصف العلم

----------


## ابومعاذ العماني

بالنسبة لمسألة الزوجة والأم والأختين لأب والأختين لأم تكون كالآتى:
للزوجة الربع لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث وللأم السدس لوجود أختين فأكثر وللأختين للأم الثلث وللأختين للأب الثلثان وأصل المسألة من 12 للزوجة 3 وللأم 2 وللأختين لأب 8 وللأختين لأم 4 فتعول المسألة إلى 17
انا بس عندي تعديل لإجابة هذا السؤال وعسى تكون صحيحة وهي كالتالي:
للزوجة الربع لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث وللأم السدس لوجود أختين فأكثر وللأختين للأم الثلث وللأختين لأب الباقي وأصل المسألة من 12 للزوجة 3 وللأم 2 وللأختين لأب3 وللأختين لأم 4 ولايوجد عول ف المسألة .
والله أعلم

----------


## ابونسمة

للأب السدس ، وللأم السدس ، والجد والجدة محجوبان بالأب والأم ، وللبنت النصف ، ولبنت الابن مع ابن الابن الباقي تعصيبا .فتصبح المسألة من  6 سهم  للاب سهم وللام سهم لوجود الفرع الوارث وللبنت النصف وهو 3اسهم لعدم وجود من يعصبها وللابن الابن ولبنت الابن الباقي تعصيباسهم واحد يوزع بينهما بنسبة 2 الي واحد للذكر مثل حظ الانثين فنضرب المسألة في 3 فتصبح من 18 (3 في 6 * فيصبح نصيب الاب 3 والام 3 والبنت 9 وابن الابن 2 وبنت الابن سهم واحد

----------


## ابونسمة

ابن البنت رحم لا يرث فكل من يدلي الي الميت عن طريق انثي لا يرث 
الام لها السدس فرضها في كتاب الله في حالة وجود فرع وارث أو عدد من الأخوة 
البنت لها النصف فرضها في كتاب الله في حالة عدم وجود ذكر معها ليشاركها قال تعالي وإن كانت واحدة فلها النصف 
بنت الابن لها السدس تكملة الثلثان لأن البنتان لهما الثلثان وفي هذه المسألة بنت وبنت ابن فالبنت لها النصف وبنت الابن لها السدس تكملة الثلثان 
فصبح المسألة هنا من 6 وتكون مسألة ناقصة ليست عادلة ولا عائلة لأن بسط المسألة 5 والمقام 6 فنجعل البسط هو المقام ونوزع المسألة علي خمسة أسهم الأم لها خمس التركة والبنت لها ثلاثة اخماس وبنت الابن لها خمس التركة 
ملحوظة هذا التوزيع جاء في المغني ويعتمد علي الناحية الحسابية ولو فيه توزيع أدق سأعود لها والله اعلم

----------


## ابونسمة

بنتين لهما الثلثان 

_ بنت ابن و ابن ابن ابن الباقي تعصيبا للذكر مثل حط الانثيين ويسمي الأخ المبارك هنا فلولا وجوده ما ورثت بنت الابن فلو كانت المسألة بنتان وبنت ابن لورث البنتان المال كله فرضا وردا أما في هذه المسألة البنتان اهما الثلثان والباقي لبنت الابن وابن ابن الابن للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين وتصبح المسألة من ثلاثة اسهم البنتان لهما سهمان وبت الابن وابن الابن الابن لهما سهم وبضرب المسألة في ثلاثة بسبب التباين فتصبح المسألة من 9 البنتان لهما 6 اسهم وسهم لبنت الابن وسهمان لابن ابن الابن

----------


## ابونسمة

مسألة 
الزوجة والام واختان لاب واختان لام 
هذه المسألة مسألة كلالة وهي كالتالي 
الزوجة لها الربع وواضح انه ليس فيها فرع وارث من قولنا مسالة كلالة 
والأم لها السدس لوجود عدد من الاخوة 
وأختان لام لهما الثلث فرضهما في كتاب الله  لقوله تعالي فإن أكثر من ذلك فهم شركاء في الثلث 
أختان لأب لهما الثلثان فرضهما في كتاب الله لقوله تعالي فإن كانتا اثنتين فلهما الثلثان مما ترك آخراية في  سورة النساء 
فتصبح المسألة من 12 المقام 12 وبالحساب البسط يكون 17 فتكون مسألة عائلة فنجعل أصل المسألة من 17 سهم ونحسب قيمة السهم بقسمة التركة علي 17 ثم نعطي الام 3 اسهم ونضربهم في الناتج من القسمة وهكذا  والزوجة سهمان واختان لام 4 مناصفة بينهما واختان لاب 8 مناصفة بينهما ولا يجوز هنا أن نقول لهما الباقي لأنهما أصحاب فرض في هذه المسالة وليس معهما من يعصبهما

----------


## ابونسمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تحية من عند الله مباركة طيبة 
زوجة وبنت وبنت ابن واخت شقيقة واخت لاب واخ لاب 
الزوجة لها الثمن لوجود الفرع الوارث 
البنت لها النصف فرضها في كتاب الله 
بنت الابن لها السدس تكملة الثلثين 
الأخت الشقيقة لها الباقي عصبة مع البنات لحديث رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم الاخوات عصبة مع البنات 
والأخت لاب محجوبة بالأخت الشقيقة والأخ لأب ليس له شئ 
فتصبح المسألة من 24 الزوجة لها ثلاثة أسهم والبنت لها 12 سهم وبنت الابن لها 4 اسهم والاخت الشقيقة لها 5 اسهم والله أعلي وأعلم 
معذرة انا في هذه الأيام عندي مشكلة معضلة فسامحوني لو فيه سهو مني

----------


## ابونسمة

أولا لا يحجب الجدة من جهة الأم إلا الأم أن شاء الله 
فالذي يرث في هذه المسألة الجدة من جهة الأم أم أم أم لها السدس 
وأقرب جدة من جهة الأب وهي أم أب لها السدس فتصبح المسألة من 6 الجدة من جهة الأم لها سهم وام الأب لها سهم والباقي يرد عليهما بنفس النسبة يعني خلاصة القول أم أم أم لها ثلاثة أسهم ,ام اب لها ثلاثة أسهم 
وإن هناك أراء أخري ساعود لها أن شاء الله عندما تتحسن ظروفي المعضلة ان شاء الله

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> ولا يجوز هنا أن نقول لهما الباقي لأنهما أصحاب فرض في هذه المسالة وليس معهما من يعصبهما


هذا صحيح ؛ لأن الأخوات الشقيقات أو لأب ، لا يصرن عصبة إلا في حالتين :
1 ـ عصبة بالغير : في حالة وجود أخ شقيق أو أشقاء أو لأب .
2 ـ عصبة مع الغير : في حالة وجود فرع وارث مؤنث .
والأخت لأب ترث بالتعصيب في الحالتين السابقتين في حالة عدم وجود أخت شقيقة ، وتكون الأخت لأب هنا بمنزلة الأخ لأب فتحجب من يحجبه الأخ لأب .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> لحديث رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم الاخوات عصبة مع البنات


بارك الله فيكم .
لكن من أين هذا الحديث ؟ هذا لا يصح ، بل ليس بحديث أصلا بهذا اللفظ . وقد ورد عن بعض الصحابة مثل زيد بن ثابت أنه كان يجعل الأخوات مع البنات عصبة، لا يجعل لهن إلا ما بقي. وفي سنده ضعف . وروي عن غيره بهذا المعنى .

وإنما اشتهر هذا الحديث مرفوعا عند البعض ، لأنه يبدو أنهم يروونه بالمعنى ، وإنما الحديث الذي نص على ذلك ما قاله البخاري رحمه الله :
باب ميراث الأخوات مع البنات عصبة.
6741- حَدَّثَنَا بِشْرُ بْنُ خَالِدٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا مُحَمَّدُ بْنُ جَعْفَرٍ ، عَنْ شُعْبَةَ ، عَنْ سُلَيْمَانَ ، عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ، عَنِ الأَسْوَدِ قَالَ قَضَى فِينَا مُعَاذُ بْنُ جَبَلٍ عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم النِّصْفُ لِلاِبْنَةِ وَالنِّصْفُ لِلأُخْتِ ثُمَّ قَالَ سُلَيْمَانُ قَضَى فِينَا وَلَمْ يَذْكُرْ عَلَى عَهْدِ رَسُولِ اللهِ صلى الله عليه وسلم.
6742- حَدَّثَنِي عَمْرُو بْنُ عَبَّاسٍ ، حَدَّثَنَا عَبْدُ الرَّحْمَنِ ، حَدَّثَنَا سُفْيَانُ ، عَنْ أَبِي قَيْسٍ ، عَنْ هُزَيْلٍ قَالَ : قَالَ عَبْدُ اللهِ لأَقْضِيَنَّ فِيهَا بِقَضَاءِ النَّبِيِّ صلى الله عليه وسلم لِلاِبْنَةِ النِّصْفُ وَلاِبْنَةِ الاِبْنِ السُّدُسُ وَمَا بَقِيَ فَلِلأُخْتِ .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

> والأخت لاب محجوبة بالأخت الشقيقة والأخ لأب ليس له شئ


الأصح أن يقال : الأخت لأب والأخ لأب أيضا محجوبان بالأخت الشقيقة ؛ لأن الأخت الشقيقة هنا بمنزلة الأخ الشقيق الذي يحجب الإخوة والأخوات لأب .
نفع الله بك .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

يسر الله لك أمرك ، وفرج همك .

----------


## ابونسمة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
تحية من عند الله مباركة طيبة 
الأم لها السدس لوجود عدد من الأخوة 
الزوج له النصف لعدم وجود الفرع الوارث للمتوفاة وهي الزوجة 
الأخت الشقيقة لها النصف والأخت لأب لها السدس تكملة الثلثين 
وبذلك تكون المسالة من 6 وتعول الي 8 فتكون الأم لها سهم من 8 والزوج له 3 من 8 والاخت الشقيقة لها ثلاثة من 8 والاخت لاب لها سهم من 8

----------


## ابونسمة

للأب السدس 
للأم السدس 
الجد والجدة محجوبان 
البنت لها النصف 
وبنت الابن وابن الابن الباقي تعصيبا ان بقي لهم شئ 
المسألة من 6 الأب له سهم والأم لها سهم والبنت لها ثلاثة اسهم وبنت الابن وابن الابن لهما سهم ونضرب المسألة في3 فتصير من 18  الاب له 3 والام لها 3 والبنت لها 9 بنت الابن لها سهم وابن الابن له سهمان

----------


## ابونسمة

الزوجة لها الثمن والأربع بنات لهما الثلثان والاخت الشقيقة الباقي والعم محجوب 
فتصير المسألة من 24 الام لها ثلاثة اسهم والاربع بنات لهما 16 سهم كل واحدة لها اربعة اسهم والاخت الشقيقة لها خمسة اسهم الباقي

----------


## ابونسمة

جد وأخ شقيق وأخ لاب 
ميراث الجد مع الأخوة له حالتان اما معه اصحاب فرض فله المقاسمة أو ثلث الباقي بعد أصحاب الفروص او سدس الجميع يأخذ الأحسن 
والحالة الثانية لا يكون في المسألة أصحاب فرض فله المقاسمة او ثلث الجميع في هذه المسألة ليس معه صاحب فرض فيكون له اما المقاسمة أو ثلث الجميع وفي هذه الحالة يستوي ثلث الجميع وهو سهم واحد وبالمقاسمة سهم واحد 
فالجد له سهم والأخ الشقيق له سهم والأخ لأب له سهم ويعود الأخ الشقيق علي الأخ لأب فيأخذ سهمه لأن الأخ لاب يحجب بالاخ الشقيق  فيصبح الجد سهم والأخ الشقيق سهمان وتسمي المعادة لأن الأخ الشقيق عاد علي الأخ لاب فاخذ نصيبه

----------


## ابونسمة

زوجة وأم وأخت شقيقة وأخت لأب وأخ لأ م واخت لام 
المسالة مسالة كلالة فتكون كالتالي ان شاء الله 
الزوجة لها الربع والأم لها السدس لوجود عدد من الأخوة والأخت الشقيقة لها النصف والأخت لاب لها السدس تكملة الثلثان والأخ لام والأخت لام شركاء في الثلث 
المسألة من 12 الزوجة لها 3 والأم لها 2 والاخت الشقيقة لها 6 والاخت لأب لها 2 والأخ لأم والاخت لام لهما 4 أسهم 
كل وااحد منهما سهمان فتكون المسألة عائلة من 17

----------


## ابونسمة

للأب السدس  فرضه فقط لوجود ابن الابن الفرع الوارث المذكر وللأم السدس لوجود الفرع الوارث مذكر أم أنثي والجد والجدة محجوبان والبنت لها النصف وبنت ابن وابن ابن الباقي تعصيبا ان بقي لهم شئ فتكون المسألة من 6 الاب 2 وللام 2 وللبنت 3 ولبنت الابن وابن الابن سهم وبسبب التباين بين 2 و1 نضرب المسألة في 3 فتصبح من 18 للاب 6 وللام 6 وللبنت 9 ولبنت الابن سهم ولابن الابن سهمان

----------

